# Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Abstimmung mit den Füßen - jetzt auch in Landesverbänden? ​*Ein Kommentar

Unabhängig davon, ob man Ziele und Arbeit der Angelfischerverbände teilt oder nicht, sollten sich diese nicht mal langsam Gedanken machen?

Denn die Abstimmung mit den Füssen läuft ja immer schneller.

Mit dem Austritt von Bayern, VfG und jetzt auch dem bereits eingereichten des Rheinischen - sowie weiteren Landesverbänden, die das planen oder abstimmen lassen, zeigen viele LV, dass ihnen die Arbeit des DAFV nicht mal die 2 Euro wert ist, die sie bis dato bezahlen müssen.

Ob sich der DAFV und sein Präsidium schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht haben, dass inzwischen der (kon)fusionierte DAFV wohl schon weniger weniger Mitglieder hat als vorher der VDSF alleine?

Und vielleicht auch, ob das mit ihrer Arbeit zusammen hängt, sowohl des Präsidiums wie auch der von den Geschäftsstellen und Angestellten?

Denn wenn man 3 Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland hat (mind. 1 Mal pro Jahr angeln, nicht zwangsweise in Deutschland), und nicht viel mehr als vielleicht gerade mal 500.000 reale Personen im DAFV organisiert sind (durch die vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften), muss das ja Gründe haben.

> Entweder machen die also im DAFV so schlechte Arbeit, dass sich die Zielgruppe nicht angesprochen fühlt.

> Oder die Arbeit ist eben nicht mal die 2 Euro pro Jahr und Zahler wert, die dafür verlangt wird.

> Oder der DAFV ist nicht in der Lage, eventuelle gute Arbeit so zu kommunizieren, dass es die Zielgruppe erreicht (sofern das die Angler oder am Angeln interessierten Menschen wären).


*Nun auch in den Landesverbänden*
Die Landesverbände haben aber genau die gleichen Probleme.

So wie immer mehr Landesverbände überlegen, warum und für was die eigentlich den Bundesverband bezahlen, so überlegen sich nach neuen und glaubwürdigen Informationen auch immer mehr Vereine, welche Leistung sie konkret eigentlich von ihrem Landesverband bekommen.

Und wie man hört, sind momentan in einigen LV schon richtige "Kündigungswellen" im Gange, weil Vereine nicht mehr den Nutzen sehen, den ihnen der Landesverband bringen soll, bzw. die den Preis für die erbrachte Leistung des Landesverbandes für zu hoch halten.

Versicherungen - ein oft genanntes Argument - kann man als Verein oft genauso preiswert oder sogar preiswerter oder mit besseren Leistungen organisieren als die von den Verbänden angebotenen.

Biologen und Hilfe für die Gewässer werden in vielen Ländern vom Land direkt über die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt.

Wirkliche politische Lobbyarbeit mit vorzeigbaren oder nachvollziehbaren Erfolgen finden sich auch nicht in allen Landesverbänden ...

Und - das scheint sich auch langsam rum zu sprechen - man hat ja die Auswahl bei den Landesverbänden. 

Vereine, die unbedingt in einem LV organisiert sein wollen, haben ja in fast jedem Bundesland die Auswahl. 

Dass da ein verantwortungsvoller Vereinsvorsitzender mal Beitragskosten für und Leistung der Verbände vergleichen anfängt, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.

Vor allem da die Kosten der LV-Mitgliedschaft für die Vereine sehr unterschiedlich sind, die preiswertesten liegen bei bei ca. 4,50 Euro..

Und da auch immer mehr Landesverbände beim DAFV kündigen, kann sich der Vereinsvorsitzende zukünftig auch aussuchen, ob er dann bei einem dem DAFV angeschlossenen oder einem BV-freien Landesverband sein will. Um wenigstens den Bundesverbandsbeitrag einzusparen, sofern man sich von diesem nicht vertreten fühlt.

*Was folgt?*
Die Kommunikation der Verbände - ob Land oder Bund - mit ihren jeweiligen Mitgliedern (LV oder Vereine) scheint nicht überall so problemlos zu laufen, dass da auch überall Einigkeit über Sinn, Kosten und Ziele eines Verbandes zu bestehen scheint.

Da wo Landesverbände die Aufgaben der Vereine übernehmen und selber Gewässer bewirtschaften und anbieten, und die Verantwortung und Möglichkeiten der Vereine diesbezüglich aushebeln, ist natürlich vieles noch unterm Deckel - wer die Gewässer hat, hat eben die Macht.

Wo aber Landesverbände nicht viel mehr als ein paar Tümpel oder ein paar km Fluss als "Verbandsgewässer" bieten können oder wollen, da fragen sich dann logischerweise Vereine auch schneller, warum Landes- und/oder Bundesverband finanzieren und für was?

Wenn da von den Verbänden nicht mehr kommt als bisher in VDSF, DAV und nun im DAFV und den jeweils angeschlossenen Landesverbänden, können sich diese zwar wahrscheinlich noch etwas die Situation schönreden.

Aber wenn die Abstimmung mit den Füssen schon läuft, wird ein "einfangen" immer schwieriger. 
Ganz nach dem alten Spruch:
*Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der davon läuft.*

Man darf gespannt sein, wie die alten Strukturen der Landesverbände - mit den jeweils schlechtesten Eigenschaften aus den beiden Altverbänden  nun im DAFV (kon)fusioniert - es fertig bringen wollen, aus dieser Falle raus zu kommen. 

Und wie sie es fertig bringen wollen, den Schatz von 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen und 3 Millionen aktiver Angler zu heben. 

Der logischerweise nicht nur viel mehr Beiträge bedeuten würde, sondern auch deutlich mehr politisches Gewicht als die vielleicht noch knapp 500.000 im DAFV organisierten realen Personen bzw. die noch knapp über 600.000 gezählten Zahler.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenn man 3 Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland hat (mind. 1 Mal pro Jahr angeln, nicht zwangsweise in Deutschland), und nicht viel mehr als vielleicht gerade mal 500.000 reale Personen im DAFV organisiert sind (durch die vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften), muss das ja Gründe haben.
> 
> > Entweder machen die also im DAFV so schlechte Arbeit, dass sich die Zielgruppe nicht angesprochen fühlt.
> 
> ...


 

Oder auch die Zahlen stimmen mit der aktuellen Realität absolut nicht mehr überein, denn das sind ja Erhebungen aus Umfragen von 2002, also mittlerweile über 12 Jahre alt..., wenn ich nicht irre...

Und selbst da wurde von lediglich 1,47Mio Fischereischeininhabern ausgegangen und nur diese können sich in Vereinen organisieren. Insofern wären von diesen gut 1/3 in Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert..., finde ich gar nicht so schlecht....

Denn Angler, die nur *einmal *eine Angel in der Hand gehabt haben und *das eventuell noch im Ausland*, die zähle ich zumindest nicht zu aktiven Anglern, die man ins Verhältnis zu organisierten Anglern setzen kann. Da fallen Leute rein, wo ein Angler mal kurz gesagt hat "halt mal die Angel" Das kann auch eine Minute gewesen sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Du hast recht:
Die Zahlen sind aus der "alten Studie", die leider dazu die aktuellste ist.

Denn leider fand das weder VDSF, DAV noch jetzt der DAFV bis dato geboten, da eine aktuellere Studie zu finanzieren.



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Denn Angler, die nur einmal eine Angel in der Hand gehabt haben und das eventuell noch im Ausland, die zähle ich zumindest nicht zu aktiven Anglern, die man ins Verhältnis zu organisierten Anglern setzen kann.


1.:
Mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr angeln, nicht einmal eine Angel gehalten haben.
2.:
Das sind eben die, die man am leichtesten kriegen könnte, würde man sich drum kümmern - Deine Antwort, dass Du die nicht mal zu Anglern zählst und die daher eh nicht zählen, bestätigt mir das:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der davon läuft.


Man könnte die ja auch aktiv angehen und von den Vorteilen eines Verbandes überzeugen (sofern es die gibt oder man die rüberbringen könnte)..
Das sind doch genau die, die eh schon Interesse am Angeln haben!
Tierrechtler oder die NABU und BUND wirst Du wohl noch weniger von einer Mitgliedschaft im DAFV überzeugen können, als bereits am Angeln Interessierte..

Unabhängig der "alten" Zahlen aus der Studie kann man die Zahlen im DAFV und dessen Niedergang (zahlenmäßig) aber eben klar belegen. Vor der (Kon)Fusion noch um die 800.000 Zahler in den Dachverbänden, jetzt noch knapp über 600.000 im (kon)fusionierten..

Da ist es dann wurscht, ob man den aktuellen DAFV-Zahlen als Vergleich 3, 4, 5 oder 6 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen entgegensetzt.

Wer die eigentliche Zielgruppe diskriminiert (keine richtigen Angler), wird sich kaum über ausbleibende Zustimmung aus diesem Potential beschweren dürfen und nicht über fehlende Mittel und fehlenden Einfluss jammern dürfen..

In den Landesverbänden stellt sich das aber ja auch unterschiedlich dar, je nach Bundesland. 

Da wo niedrigschwellige Angebote bestehen und gefördert werden (prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln, Tourisschein, Vierteljahresschein etc.) nimmt am Ende auch die Zahl der da im Land organisierten Angler zu, in eher restriktiven Bundesländern verbleibt es im besten Falle auf altem Stand, oft nehmen sie da aber auch noch ab.

Und das obwohl immer mehr Leute die Prüfung machen....

Aber an Deinem Posting ist das Grundproblem (Aus- und Abgrenzung statt Anwerbung) gut zu erkennen, daher danke dafür.

Und dass nun neben den Landesverbänden, die darüber nachdenken, ob und in wie weit sie Leistung von ihrem Dachverband bekommen und ob die das Geld auch wert ist, nun auch Vereine anfangen, das für die Landesverbände zu hinterfragen, empfinde ich als gesunde Einstellung.

Vielleicht doch der Anfang, nicht mehr nur zu zahlen und abzunicken wie bisher..

Wir bleiben jedenfalls dran und werden berichten..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind eben die, die man am leichtesten kriegen könnte, würde man sich drum kümmern - Deine Antwort, dass Du die nicht mal zu Anglern zählst und die daher eh nicht zählen, bestätigt mir das:
> 
> ..


 
Na, du hast ja schon wieder eine komische Interpretationsgabe.....|rolleyes

Ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass ich die nicht zu Anglern zähle, sondern lediglich nicht zu aktiven.




> Man könnte die ja auch aktiv angehen und von den Vorteilen eines Verbandes überzeugen (sofern es die gibt oder man die rüberbringen könnte)..


 
Macht man doch, durch Schnupperangeltage in den Vereinen, Tag der offen Tür und ähnliches... nur, wer nicht sehen will, der kennt davon natürlich nichts.





> Da ist es dann wurscht, ob man den aktuellen DAFV-Zahlen Vergleich 3, 4, 5 oder 6 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen entgegensetzt.


 

Genau so eine Augenwischerei... Am Angeln interessiert sind auch Spaziergänger, die mal mit Anglern reden, ohne jemals das Interesse zu haben überhaupt mal selbst Angeln zu wollen.




> Wer die eigentliche Zielgruppe diskriminiert (keine richtigen Angler), wird sich kaum über ausbleibende Zustimmung aus diesem Potential beschweren dürfen und nicht über fehlende Mittel und fehlenden Einfluss jammern dürfen..


 
Reine Wortklauberei, die Du hier betreibst... 




> Aber an Deinem Posting ist das Grundproblem (Aus- und Abgrenzung statt Anwerbung) gut zu erkennen, daher danke dafür.


 
Von Ausgrenzung statt Anwerbung habe ich wo geschrieben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Danke für Dein Posting, das in meinen Augen meine Ansicht nur bestätigt.

Konkret antworte ich daher nur darauf:


> Ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass ich die nicht zu Anglern zähle, sondern lediglich nicht zu aktiven.


Danke für die Richtigstellung.
Wär mir als Verbandler aber eh vollkommen latte:
DAS wäre so oder so genau meine Zielgruppe, um zu wachsen.



> Macht man doch, durch Schnupperangeltage in den Vereinen, Tag der offen Tür und ähnliches... nur, wer nicht sehen will, der kennt davon natürlich nichts.


Ja, ich weiss, es sind nie die Verbände schuld, wenn keiner kommt, immer nur die Zielgruppe, die das alles nicht verstehen will...

Wie gesagt:
*Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der bereits davon läuft*

Die Zahlen sprechen für sich..........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Da kannst du schreiben, was du willst, Menschen, die nur einmal und eventuell nur für ne Minute eine Angel in der Hand halten und das eventuell dann noch im Ausland sind für mich keine aktiven Angler in Deutschland, sondern nur die jenigen, die einen Fischereischein haben und auch ab und an mal Angeln gehen.

Ein Fischereischein ist eben in der Regel die einzige Legitimation zum Angeln in den meisten Bundesländern, nach den geltenden Fischereigesetzen. Und einen Fischereischein benötigt man ja selbst in Dänemark, um dort Angeln zu können, ausgenommen Rentner und Jugendliche bzw. Kinder. Also nichts außergewöhnliches.

Und da hat auch nichts mit Schuld oder nicht Schuld zu tun.
Und ich finde da kommen immer noch reichlich, wie mir zumindest in meiner Gegend die Aufnahmezahlen bestätigen. Ist aber regional bestimmt nicht einheitlich, also nicht unbedingt representativ und pauschal zu sehen, weil ich deutschlandweit nicht alle Vereinsmitgliedsentwicklungen im Verhältnis zu den ausgegeben Fischereischeinen kenne.

Allerdings auch keine allgemeine/pauschale Verbands/Vereinsflucht bzw. davonläufer erkennbar. Es gibt ja immer noch Vereine, die sogar wachsen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wenn Dein LV oder Verein über die Jahre entsprechende signifikante Zuwächse hat, machen sies eben richtig und bieten das an Leistung, was gewollt ist und die Vereine (oder deren Mitglieder) bereit sind zu bezahlen - dann passts doch.

Ich habe das extra oben differenziert nach den verschiedenen Ländern und Verbänden da.

Weil das eben beileibe nicht überall so ist bzw. so gesehen wird (nicht auf Deinen Verband/Verein bezogen, allgemein).

Und wenn vorher in VDSF und DAFV zusammen über 800.000 Zahler waren, und jetzt nur noch knapp über 600.000, dann muss man das nicht Verbandsflucht nennen..

Man kann das auch negatives Mitgliederwachstum um 25% nennen, als Vorschlag....

Und das Nachdenken über Leistung und Kosten steigt eben auch in den Vereinen in Bezug auf die LV, und es wird da auch schon angefangen, Konsequenzen nicht nur in Betracht zu ziehen..

Man muss sich da auch keine Gedanken machen.

Ich hab sie mir halt gemacht...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

|kopfkrat

Dann haben viele unserer Nachbarländer gar keine Angler?
#6

Ist wieder so eine scheiss Verbandsdenke.

Angler ohne Fischereischein sind keine Angler.

Wo ist der Kotz Smily?


Es gibt in DE eine Menge Angler die aktiv im Ausland ohne (deutschen) Fischereischein angeln.

Was sind eigentlich die Schwarzangler? Angler oder nur Schwarz?

Und wenn man jetzt die Minuten zählen muss um darüber zu diskutieren ob der Nachbar welcher mal meine Angel festgehalten hatte weil ich mir die Schuhe zu binden musste....

wie doof muss man eigentlich sein?


Wenn ich nen Lenkrad im Auto mal als Blach angepackt habe, hat auch keiner von einem Autofahrer gesprochen.

Also...Leute...Dorschgreifer...Ball flach halten.
Angler sind Menschen die Angeln gehen.
Ob nun 1x im Jahr oder alle 5 Jahre 1x.
Und der Papa deutscher Tourist in Schweden der mit seinem Sohn nen Bambusstock in den Fjord hält ..bezeichnet man sicherlich nicht als Angler und auch er wird sich nicht als Angler bezeichnen.

|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

ruuuuuuuuuhig Sharpo - es ist doch wurscht, wie das die Verbände sehen:
Sie vergeben damit jedenfalls die Möglichkeit, viele neue Mitglieder aus dem Riesenpool der am Angeln interessierten Menschen zu bekommen.

Scheinbar haben sie ja aber damit keine Probleme und (noch?) genügend Zahler, wie Dorschgreifer schreibt, also alles gut ...

Hatte ich halt unrecht....

oder so............
:q:q


----------



## Matthias_R (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auch wenn Thomas in vielen Details recht hat, das konsequente "Vereins-und Verbands-Bashing" meint doch, das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten.
Ich bín nicht organisiert, aber ich denke stark darüber nach. Mich lockt der Gewässerfond des alten DAV. Dieser Gewässerfond ist SEHR anglerfreundlich, imho.
Auch die anglerfreundlichen gesetzlichen Regelungen in MV und Brandenburg (zumindest, wenn man sie mit denen anderer Länder vergleicht, Stichworte Fischereischein, Nachtangeln etc) scheinen mir nicht gänzlich ohne Mitwirkung der Verbände als Lobby zustandegekommen zu sein (war. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auch so im Nachruf auf B. Weichenhan zu lesen). 
Ohne den Gewässerfond ginge es den ostdeutschen Anglern schlechter.
Was dier Mtgliederzahlen angeht: Das ist sicher auch, aber nicht nur, teil des Agierens der Verbände und Ortsvereine. Die Neigung, sich (angesichts überbordender Freizeitmöglichkeiten) irgendwo verbindlicher zu beteiligen und engagieren, haben auch Sportvereine, Kirchgemeiden, KiTa-Ausschüsse- und Beiräte, Freiwillige Feuerwehren und Chöre.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Dorschgreifer = Propagandaminister vom LSFV SH?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

man könnte den Schwund auch zum Teil mit Bereinigung von Doppelmitgliedschaften begründen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ohne den Gewässerfond ginge es den ostdeutschen Anglern schlechter.
> .



S. o., hatte ich genauso angeführt, wer Gewässer hat, hat die Macht und kann daher "Leistung" bringen für die Zahler, welche die auch bereit sind zu bezahlen (ob die darüberhinaus mit der Leistung in Sachen Lobbyarbeit zufrieden sind oder die gleiche Karte zu gleichen Bedingungen auch alternativ "ohne Verband" bei der Berufsfeuerwehr oder einem Berufsfischer oder bei sonstwem kaufen würde, darüber sollte man zumindest mal nachdenken (dürfen)).

Und dass das gerade in LV mit Poolgewässern der Fall ist, dass da mit dem Beitrag eine konkrete Leistung (Angelerlaubnis) verbunden ist, ist doch klar.

Das bieten die meisten Ex-VDSF-LV nur eingeschränkt, da sind meist die Vereine diejenigen, welche die Mehrzahl der Gewässer halten..



			
				angler1996 schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte den Schwund auch zum Teil mit Bereinigung von Doppelmitgliedschaften begründen


Haben die ja noch nicht mal angefangen. 

Zudem wollten die nur die übergreifenden aus den Altverbänden überhaupt angehen (also bisher gleichzeitig in DAV wie VDSF-LV organisiert) und haben das vor der (Kon)Fusion auf nur ca. 30.000 beziffert.

Bestes Beispiel ist da Kollege Dorschgreifer, der schon mehrmals anführte, in zwei Vereinen zu sein, aber im gleichen LV.
Der wird also sowohl für den LV zweimal gezählt wie auch für den Bundesverband.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> man könnte den Schwund auch zum Teil mit Bereinigung von Doppelmitgliedschaften begründen



Klar sicherlich. 

Sogar 3fach- Mitgliedschaften.

Aber andere Zahlen gibt es derzeit ja nicht.
Und danach richtet sich ja auch das Stimmrecht im DAFV.

Der Gewässerpool ist doch jetzt keine grosse Erfindung des DAV.
Auch im Westen gibt/ gab es übergreifende Kooperationen.

Ob man jetzt einen relative hohen Beitrag für alle DAV Gewässer bezahlte oder ob einzelne LV in Kooperation mit anderen LV vergünstigte Erlaubniskarten verkauft ist doch im Grunde wurscht.

Hat beides Vor- u. Nachteile


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und ändert nix am Punkt der Abstimmung mit den Füssen ;-))

Achso, sorry, ist ja kein Problem, mehr als 3/4 der leicht erreichbaren Zielgruppe aussen vor zu lassen und die nicht aktiv mit Leistung einzuwerben.

Man hats ja scheinbar, genügend Mitglieder wie Kohle... 

Dann ist doch alles gut..


----------



## Matthias_R (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wer die gewässer hat, hat die Macht. Aber genau darum geht es doch (auch)! Wer Gewässer hat, kann seinen Mitgliedern zu guten Konditionen Angelkarten verkaufen. Und (wie in Brandenburg) auch die Karten für die Produktionsgewässer der Fischer zu Sonderkonditionen anbieten. Gute Angelmöglichkeiten zu erreichen ist doch ein SEHR WESENTLICHER Anteil der Verbandsarbeit!
Genaugenomme, profitieren die ostdeutschen Angler noch von der Arbeit des alten DAV.
Einen Nutzen des Gesamtverbandes für die ostdeutschen Angelr kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Soll der DSFV mal auch in den westlichen Ländern einen soliden Gewässerfond schaffen. Gäbe ja viele schöne Flüsse und Kanäle...
Wäre sicher sinnvoller, als über Bleiverbote oder Abknüppelgebote zu schwadronieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Einen Nutzen des Gesamtverbandes für die ostdeutschen Angelr kann ich aber nicht erkennen.
> ...
> Wäre sicher sinnvoller, als über Bleiverbote oder Abknüppelgebote zu schwadronieren.


Sind wir uns doch einig....

Für Angler (und nicht nur nicht die ausm Osten) hat und will der Verband ja keinen Nutzen haben, nur für organisierte Angelfischer..

Sonst würden sicher auch die Mitgliederzahlen anders aussehen, könnte man vermuten...

oder so..........



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wer Gewässer hat, kann seinen Mitgliedern zu guten Konditionen Angelkarten verkaufen


Und dem Angler wärs wurscht, von wem er die bekommt, Hauptsache er kriegt sie...
Ein Angler würd sie auch von der katholischen Kirche oder vom NABU kaufen, dazu braucht der keine Verbände/Vereine....

Was sich immer sofort bemerkbar macht, wenns Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt..


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ändert nix am Punkt der Abstimmung mit den Füssen ;-))
> 
> Achso, sorry, ist ja kein Problem, mehr als 3/4 der leicht erreichbaren Zielgruppe aussen vor zu lassen und die nicht aktiv mit Leistung einzuwerben.
> 
> ...




Leistung??

Wie erklärt man einen Laden welcher Jahrzehnte einen Mitgliederzulauf hatte ohne Leistung zu bringen, nun Leistung zu erbringen hat?

Das ist ja so als ob man einen Menschen welcher 60 Jahre nie gearbeitet hat, heute zur Arbeit jagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Wie erklärt man einen Laden welcher Jahrzehnte einen Mitgliederzulauf hatte ohne Leistung zu bringen, nun Leistung zu erbringen hat?


Gar nicht, hast Du nicht verstanden?
Passt doch alles in den Augen der Verbandler.....................


----------



## Matthias_R (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wir uns doch einig....
> 
> Für Angler (und nicht nur nicht die ausm Osten) hat und will der Verband ja keinen Nutzen haben, nur für organisierte Angelfischer..
> 
> ...


 
Es ist nachvollziehbar, wenn ein Verein oder Verband zunächst mal für seine Mitglieder Gutes tun will.
Ich erkenne aber nicht, wie ein organisierter Angler in z.B. Brandenburg einen direkten oder indirekten Nutzen vom DAFV hat. Von seinem Verein und LV schon...


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde ja viel an der Kritik an Verbänden, Vereinen etc. gerechtfertigt, notwendig etc...

Aber "wegrennen" kann man doch in vielen Gegenden gar nicht...zumindest in MV und BRB hat der Verband mit Abstand die besten Angelmöglichkeiten für Otto Normalangler um die Ecke. Für das was ich im Verein für BRB und MV bezahle, krieg ich grade so eine Karte vom Fischer für einen See...

Was ich von der "Politik" dahinter halte, ist letztlich irrelevant...ich kann natürlich "mit den Füßen abstimmen"...aber denn leg ich mir selber eine Mine.

Von daher...ich lese das hier immer wieder gern und interessiert, denk mir meinen Teil...aber machen kann ich nicht viel.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich erkenne aber nicht, wie ein organisierter Angler in z.B. Brandenburg einen direkten oder indirekten Nutzen vom DAFV hat. Von seinem Verein und LV schon...



Richtig. Der Verband auf Bundesebene interessiert mich im Prinzip überhaupt nicht, krass ausgedrückt. Mich interessiert die "Leistung" des Landesverbands eigentlich nur in dem Sinne, dass ich angeln kann und das in möglichst vielen Gewässern für möglichst wenig Geld.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

"Machen kann ich aber nicht viel..."

Viel muss auch nicht sein. Ein bisschen reicht.

1. Zu den JHV Deines Vereins gehen

2. Fragen stellen und sich nicht mit lapidaren Aussagen zu Frieden geben. 
Nachdenken und Nachhaken

3. Im Verein aktiv mitarbeiten.

Du legst Dir selbst die Minen?
Tja, Zivilcourage zeigen kann auch negative Folgen haben.
Aber so ist halt das Leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Aber "wegrennen" kann man doch in vielen Gegenden gar nicht...


Sag ich doch, wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht...

Wo es anders ist oder man gar nicht erst in Vereine reinkommt, sieht das ganz anders aus.

Guck mal die Grenzregionen nach Benelux, Frankreich, Dänemark, Polen, Tschechien etc. - wer ausweichen kann, ist weg......

Und diese "Abstimmung mit den Füssen" läuft eben.

Von unten nach oben (Angelfischer-Verein-LV-BV) müssen so aber auch immer weniger die immer höheren Kosten für den Wasserkopp tragen. 

Was wiederum vermehrt zum Gedanken führt, als Verein (immer da, wo es geht) in einen preiswerteren LV zu wechseln, in einen LV, der beim BV gekündigt hat oder ganz ohne Verband weiter zu machen.

So dass wieder für den Rest der Wasserkopp noch teurer wird....

Oder anders gesagt:
Kommt nicht mehr als eine Angelmöglichkeit, wird auch nicht mehr bezahlt....

Und das kann man angesichts dessen, was an "Lobbyarbeit" gemacht wird, auch niemanden verdenken.

Und so läuft die Abstimmung mit den Füssen eben weiter, regional unterschiedlich, insgesamt aber mit einem klaren Minus..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Hallo,



> Der Verband auf Bundesebene interessiert mich im Prinzip überhaupt nicht, krass ausgedrückt


Wenn das nicht mal ein krasser Fehler ist|wavey:

Denn die Landesverbände und deren angeliederten Vereine sind verpflichtet die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes umzusetzen. Sofern sie dem BV natürlich angehören.

Die Anderen sind erst dran, wenn dieser BV und seine LV dann als Naturschutzverband an anglerfeindlicher Gesetzgebung mitwerkelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die wachen schon alle noch auf, die einen früher.........


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wachen schon alle noch auf, die einen früher.........



Bis dahin sind viele von uns unter der Erde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

In B-W gehts zumindest jetzt los los mit Vereinsaustritten (und da betriffts nur die schlechte LV-Leistung, aus dem DAFV ist der VfG ja schon raus):
http://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell/Meldungen_2014/Austritt-VFG_402.html
Und der WAV gehört nicht zu den kleineren Vereinen.

Angegebener Grund:
Man könne selber mit dem Geld mehr erreichen und hätte dann auch die Kontrolle.
Ein guter Verband (Land/regional) wäre wünschenswert, aber nicht in Sicht ....

Man habe diese Verbände jährlich mit nahezu 20 000 Euro durch Beiträge und Gebühren unterstützt und wäre der Meinung, keinen realen Gegenwert dafür zu erhalten. Hätte man diese Mittel gespart, wäre es möglich gewesen einiges auch durch eigene Maßnahmen umzusetzen und man wäre dann immer Herr der Verfahren gewesen.


Wie man so hört, solls auch in SH im größeren Umfange losgehen.
Sobald gesichertes vorliegt, hier weitere Nachrichten....


So diese anglerfeindlichen Verbände ausbluten, ist wohl bei den Betonköppen wirklich der einzige Weg, um für Angler und das Angeln positive Veränderungen zu bewirken...

Da capo, hoffentlich macht das in vielen LV Schule..........


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Je mehr die BW-LV-Vollverkrustis aus ihrer "Nachtruhe" gen Armengrab geblastet werden, desto besser :q

Hierzulande hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt mit Austritten gerechnet... mal gespannt, was da noch so geht. 

Wäre ja das Wunder des Jahrtausends, wenn sich in der BW-Angelei mal zumindest langsam irgendwas zum Guten wenden würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich kanns auch noch nicht so recht glauben - kann ja aber eh nur besser werden ;-.))


----------



## alltogo (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Beton wird auch irgendwann mürbe  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



alltogo schrieb:


> Beton wird auch irgendwann mürbe  :m


Bleibt zu hoffen...

Nach meinen Infos sind auch hessische Vereine dran, wenn eine  Beitragserhöhung vom DAFV kommen würde, in SH sollens eine erkleckliche Anzahl sein (wohl über 10%), weil die auch nicht sehen, was sie für ihr Geld vom LV kriegen, aber auch in alten DAV-Verbänden wie Brandenburg geht das schon los, dass Vereine sich wieder selbständig machen um aus dem Pool zu kommen (zu wenig Unterstützung und zu viel Arbeit/Kohle für den Verband statt für ihre Angler).

Es bewegt sich.............................

Und das kann nicht schaden.......

Und auch nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Abstimmung mit den Füssen schon läuft, wird ein "einfangen" immer schwieriger.
> Ganz nach dem alten Spruch:
> *Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der davon läuft.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wird ja auch Zeit!


----------



## Dunraven (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und selbst da wurde von lediglich 1,47Mio Fischereischeininhabern ausgegangen und nur diese können sich in Vereinen organisieren. Insofern wären von diesen gut 1/3 in Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert..., finde ich gar nicht so schlecht....



Leider falsch!
Auch ohne Fischereischein kann man sich in Vereinen organisieren, ist hier in Niedersachsen sogar der normale Fall. Man tritt in den Verein ein, und wenn man irgendwann einmal in einem anderen Bundesland Angeln möchte, dann holt man sich halt den Fischereischein wenn es sein muss. Aber das kann Jahre nach dem Vereinseintritt sein, oder auch gar nicht, denn viele gehen nach Holland, wo sie den auch nicht brauchen, oder in die Bundesländer wo es Touristenscheine gibt.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da kannst du schreiben, was du willst,  Menschen, die nur einmal und eventuell nur für ne Minute eine Angel in  der Hand halten und das eventuell dann noch im Ausland sind für mich  keine aktiven Angler in Deutschland, sondern nur die jenigen, die einen  Fischereischein haben und auch ab und an mal Angeln gehen.



Dann sind viele der niedersächsischen DAFV Mitglieder für Dich also keine aktiven Angler, selbst wenn sie 1x die Woche in Deutschland für Stunden ans Wasser gehen? Den wie schon geschrieben, die haben oft keinen Fischereischein, weil der in Niedersachsen keine Pflicht ist. Das selbe mit den Bremern mit ihrem alten Recht (Stockangelschein?), die brauchen da scheinbar nicht einmal eine Prüfung. 

Zu den von Dir genannten 1,47Mio Fischereischeininhabern müssten also noch diejenigen der 7,8 Millionen Niedersachsen hinzu, die keinen Fischereischein haben aber durchaus im Verein (und darüber auch teilweise im DAFV) sind und diejenigen der 550.000 Bremer die eben auch ohne Fischereischein recht aktiv fischen. Und wenn Du sagst 1/3 der von Dir genannten Fischereischeininhaber seien in Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert, dann müssen da eben vorher noch die Mehrfachmitgliedschaften abgerechnet werden. Denn die haben einen Fischereischein, aber sind teilweise in zwei und mehr Vereinen Mitglied, und daher auch doppelt/dreifach/ect. als organisiert gezählt. Dann sind die Zahlen schon ein wenig anders, auch wenn man bezüglich aktive Angler von mehr als 1x Angeln im Jahr und in Deutschland ausgeht. 

Und was bei den organisierten dann auch noch abgezogen werden muss, sind die die Du selbst als nicht aktiv bezeichnest. Denn wieviele Leute kaufen sich die Marke, oder besitzen den Fischereischein, und gehen nicht ans Wasser? Wie oft erlebe ich es bei Kontrollen das einer in der zweiten Jahreshälfte sagt er sei das erste Mal am Wasser, und letztes Jahr sei er gar nicht los gekommen. Oder man kommt mit jemanden ins Gespräch und aufs Angeln, und der sagt ich bin auch im Verein, aber seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr los gekommen. Das sind organisierte Angler, aber keine aktiven, und daher zählen die dann laut Dir ja nicht. 

Da machst Du es Dir auch etwas zu leicht bei Deiner Berechnung. Wo Thomas evt. zuviel "Potenzial" sieht, siehst Du zu wenig und dafür zuviele bei den organisierten, die Du denen entgegen rechnest. Für aussagekräftige Aussagen fehlen euch beiden da die entsprechenden Daten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Für aussagekräftige Aussagen fehlen euch beiden da die entsprechenden Daten.


Ich beziehe mich auf entsprechende Studien und die da veröffentlichten Zahlen (leider älter, Allensbach, Arlinghaus).

Dass die Zahlen realer Angelfischer im DAFV (und seinen LV) wegen der vielen Doppel- und Mehrfahmitgliedschaften (viele Angler sind ja in mehreren Vereinen und werden dann auch mehrfach als Mitglied in LV wie dann auch BV gezählt) definitiv niedriger sind als immer von den Verbänden mit "Mitgliedszahlen" angegeben, kann auch nur bestreiten, wer die Verbandsscheuklappen nicht mehr vom Kopp kriegt..
Dazu, aber nicht repräsentativ:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Noch dazu als Beispiel:
Wenn man, nach Veröffentlichung des LSFV SH (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21273-Aktueller-Mitgliederbestand-im-LSFV-SH), 2014 dann trotz über 6.000 absolvierter Kurse in SH  fast 90 Zahler weniger als Mitglied in den Vereinen hat (aktuell 31. 12, 2014: 38.634) statt ein paar tausend mehr (wäre mit den Kursen Rekord seit 20 Jahren (warum sind die nicht eingetreten? Oder sind die eingetreten und es sind 6.000 vorherige LV-Zahler gestorben letztes Jahr? Bei dem Sterberisiko (über 15%) würd ich dann auch nie in einen Angelverein eintreten, wenn das in Deutschland insgesamt bei etwas über 1% liegt: https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFakten/GesellschaftStaat/Bevoelkerung/Bevoelkerung.html )), 
dann würde zumindest ich als Verband schon mal anfangen drüber nachzudenken, warum die Menschen augenscheinlich zwar gerne angeln, aber nicht gerne in die Vereine des Landes bzw. den Verband eintreten wollen?

So denke ich, dass am Ende die Schere immer noch weiter auseinander gehen wird und in Deutschland zwar immer mehr Leute aber gerne angeln (würden), aber immer weniger organisiert im DAFV, seinen LV und deren Vereinen. 

Ist Marktwirtschaft:
Schlechtes oder zu teures Angebot - wenig Erfolg..

Und wenn man dann wie hier sieht, dass nicht nur ganze LV dem DAFV den Rücken kehren, sondern auch Vereine vermehrt ihren LV, bei gleichzeitig immer mehr Leuten die angeln (würden), siehe Prüfungszahlen SH als Beispiel, dann muss man sich natürlich keine Gedanken machen.

Weitere Beitragserhöhungen sind dann aber bei sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen natürlich unabdingbar, nur um die jetzige "Leistung" in den Verbänden zu halten, die aber ganz augenscheinlich jetzt schon vielen das Geld nicht wert ist..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Kann man alles ignorieren, kann man auf Demografie schieben oder  "allgemeine Vereinsmüdigkeit" (in Verbänden und Vereinen sind ja IMMER andere schuld, auch wenn im gleichen Jahr über 6000 Kurse gemacht werden und dann am Ende 90 Zahler weniger organisiert sind wie in SH)...

Man könnte auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob und wie man diesen Schatz heben will, der augenscheinlich ja vorhanden ist (aktuell veröffentlichte Zahlen SH) und was man diesen Anglern bieten müsste, um sie in Vereine und Verbände zu bekommen ....

Ein "weiter wie bisher" wird aber  eben weiter auch das zur Folge haben:
*Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der schon davon läuft.*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Leider falsch!
> Auch ohne Fischereischein kann man sich in Vereinen organisieren, ist hier in Niedersachsen sogar der normale Fall. Man tritt in den Verein ein, und wenn man irgendwann einmal in einem anderen Bundesland Angeln möchte, dann holt man sich halt den Fischereischein wenn es sein muss. Aber das kann Jahre nach dem Vereinseintritt sein, oder auch gar nicht, denn viele gehen nach Holland, wo sie den auch nicht brauchen, oder in die Bundesländer wo es Touristenscheine gibt.


 
Um es kurz zu machen, Du hast Recht, das Fehlen der Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen habe ich ausgeblendet, sorry.




> Dann sind viele der niedersächsischen DAFV Mitglieder für Dich also keine aktiven Angler, selbst wenn sie 1x die Woche in Deutschland für Stunden ans Wasser gehen? Den wie schon geschrieben, die haben oft keinen Fischereischein, weil der in Niedersachsen keine Pflicht ist. Das selbe mit den Bremern mit ihrem alten Recht (Stockangelschein?), die brauchen da scheinbar nicht einmal eine Prüfung.


 
Ich habe geschrieben:



> Menschen, die *nur einmal* und eventuell nur *für ne Minute* eine *Angel in der Hand halten* und das eventuell dann noch im Ausland sind für mich keine aktiven Angler in Deutschland, sondern nur die jenigen, die einen Fischereischein haben und auch ab und an mal Angeln gehen.


 
Fischereischein muss ich zurücknehmen, siehe oben.

Einmal in der Woche finde ich schon sehr regelmäßig, selbst einmal im Monat oder einmal im Quartal. Das sind nicht die, die ich ausschließe, sondern diejenigen, die das eher einmal in ihrem Leben machen. Und diese zähle ich eben nicht zu aktiven Anglern.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Sehr viele Hamburger legen die Prüfung in SH ab, um dann
den Fischereischein in HH zu erhalten. Da HH sehr viele freie Gewässer hat, ist der Eintritt in einen Verein nicht zwingend
notwendig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auch das wäre nur Kosmetik und ändert nix am eigentlichen Problem.

Es sei denn, von den  6.000 Kursteilnehmern in SH wären mehr als 5.600 aus Hamburg..

Zudem ist das mit SH nur ein Beispiel, weil da gerade aktuelle Zahlen.

Dass aber die Zahl der Prüfungen in jedem Bundesland jedes Jahr deutlich (meist wie auch in SH um ein mehrfaches) über der Zahl der Zunahme (meist es es sowieso eine Abnahme) der in dem Bundesland in den DAFV-Vereinen organisierten Angler liegt, ist dennoch so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Saarland und Hessen haben nun definitiv noch 2014 vorsorglich gekündigt (Anruf Geschäftsstelle) - auch wenn sie es noch nicht öffentlich gemacht haben - und müssen das wie Weser-Ems und der Rheinische noch von ihren Mitgliederversammlungen jetzt bestätigen lassen.

Raus also bis jetzt:
LFV Bayern
VfG B-W

Gekündigt (=raus 2016):
Hessen
Saarland
Rheinischer
Weser-Ems

Über Kündigung/Verbleib abstimmen (= raus 2017):
Sachsen
Niedersachsen

Das sind die, die bis jetzt definitiv bekannt sind, einige weitere wollen noch nicht so recht mit Infos rumkommen bzw. diese eindeutig bestätigen...

Die sollen endlich den DAFV schreddern und was Vernünftiges machen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wie weit ist denn die Potenziell-Zerbröselung der BW-LV-Fossilie vorangeschritten?

Gibts da evtl. weitere News? Zwischenzeitlich noch mehr Vereine aus der Vollverkruste geflohen?

Das offizielle, stets stier starrende BW-Dinonest auf der Aquafisch find ich immer voll zum Totlachen. Außer Geriatrie ist da nix geboten. Geht auch offenbar kein angelnder Mensch hin zu dem Stand (warum auch - das bringt nur schlechteste Laune).

Schon fast bewundernswert, dass die sich überhaupt öffentlich ohne Hinrichtungsangst unter BW-Anglerscharen trauen *ggggggg*

Von dem Teil halte ich mich auch immer ganz bewusst fern - sonst werde ich evtl. noch offiziell wg. unmissverständlicher Nachtangel-Unmutsäußerungen vom Messegelände gebeten. 

Vielleicht sollte man denen mal ein Oldschool-Hörrohr aus dem 19. Jh. als Präsent zusenden (mit nem Katheter-Pack als Gratis-Gimmick anbei) |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Zumindest hat der VfG jetzt alle meine Beiträge gelöscht auf seiner Fratzenbuchseite (wo ich z. B. die Kündigung veröffentlicht hatte oder den Verbandsschrieb, als sie die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhinderten - auch die halten ja nix von Information ihrer Zahler..)...

Ansonsten muss man ja mal abwarten, haben die Gekündigten ja auch beim veröffentlichen geschrieben...


----------



## Herman Hummerich (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Moin Leude! 

Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht richtig worum es euch hier geht! 
Schwindende Mitgliederzahlen Organisierter Fischer ( Im Zeitgeist warscheinlich SMZOF genannt) Oder die Fischerei an sich neu zu reorganisieren, weil das was da Abläuft so Weltfremd wie das in Berlin ist! Wie immer am Steuer- oder Mitgliedsbeitragszahler vorbei diktiert! Oder einfach gesagt den Bezug zur Basis verloren! Ja ich bin auch in 3 Vereinen ist mir egal wer meine Stimme 3 Fach für sich wertet! Solange ich denken kann ging es bei den Dachverbänden immer nur um die Rangelei wer der GEILSTE ist und wie Thomas immer so schön schreibt Deutschland einig Anglerland! Wäre schön ne Vertretung durch einen 
Dach-Verband der eine Lobbyarbeit in Berlin zu leisten hat, der dann  auch natürlich mit Wählerstimmen winken könnte und um den man sich bemühen müsste wie um die Jäger oder Sportbootfahrer, sodaß die Gesetze Richtung Angelfischer laufen und nicht umgekehrt!

Naja Zu euch Allen hier in Schleswig Holstein könnte ich mir vorstellen das es daran liegt das man jetzt, wenn man an der Küste fischt n Fischereischein braucht in Niedersachsen braucht man den nicht und ich war heute erst an der Küste unterwegs und hab genug Leute getroffen die meiner Ansicht nach auch zur Hälfte nicht mal ne Prüfung abgelegt haben! 

By the way 
Schönes Wochenende euch allen 
und n fettes Petrigeil  HH


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Wäre schön ne Vertretung durch einen
> Dach-Verband der eine Lobbyarbeit in Berlin zu leisten hat, der dann  auch natürlich mit Wählerstimmen winken könnte und um den man sich bemühen müsste wie um die Jäger oder Sportbootfahrer, sodaß die Gesetze Richtung Angelfischer laufen und nicht umgekehrt!


Eben - und das geht halt schlecht, wenn man die eigene Zielgruppe vergrault und es nicht mal schafft, die ständig zunehmende Zahl an frisch geprüften zu gewinnen - wen denn sonst, wenn nicht die Neuen, die das Elend mit den Verbänden noch nicht kennen?

Vielleicht ein paar von BUND, NABU oder Petra?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Kündigungswelle im LSFV-Schleswig Holstein?​*
Nun gehts in Schleswig Holstein scheinbar richtig los bei der "Abstimmung mit den Füßen"...

Es haben schon vor Wochen verschiedene Vereine beim LSFV-Schleswig Holstein gekündigt, teils wegen Kauf Westensee, teils wegen grundsätzlicher Unzufriedenheit mit dem Verband...

Und da handelt es sich nicht nur um ein paar Versprengte!

Nach unseren Infos sind das um/über 5.000 Zahler, die da wegbrechen könnten - also um die 13 - 14 % der gesamten Zahlerzahl im LSFV-SH.

Da wird jetzt nacheinander auf den HV der Vereine bestätigt.

Der erste, der das öffentlich machte, war der EHSFV.
Da gings bei der vorsorglichen Kündigung und Besprechung jetzt auf deren HV aber nur um Kauf Westensee als Grund:
http://www.ehsfv.de/aktuelles/jahreshauptversammlung

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Wir haben ja darauf hingewiesen, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Kündigungen weiterer Landesverbände (Saarland, Hessen etc.) nicht den Mitgliedern bekannt machte, obwohl das natürlich Auswirkungen auch aufs Finanzielle hat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Interessant übrigens, dass zwar ein Newsletter kommt und das veröffentlicht wird, wenn die gute Frau Dr. Bücher liest und zusammen fasst..
> 
> Über so Existentielles wie so viele Kündigungen werden aber die Landesverbände nicht informiert..
> ...


Ebensowenig wurde nach den Kündigungen bis dato vom DAFV-Präsidium Gespräche mit den Landesverbänden, die gekündigt hatten, aufgenommen, um die Situation zu klären..

Vielleicht liegt darin die Ehrenmitgliedschaft von Frau Dr.-Happach-Kasan im LSFV-SH begründet, weil die sich da im LSFV - SH genauso verhalten  wie Frau Dr. im DAFV:
Weder wurden nach unseren Infos die restlichen Mitglieder informiert über die Kündigungen, obwohl da (Kauf Westensee) die finanziellen Punkte noch gravierender sind.

Noch wurde ausser der Bestätigung der Einschreiben ein Kontakt zur Klärung  zu kündigenden Vereinen (höchstens zu einzelnen) seitens des LSFV aufgenommen (bis letzte/vorletzte Woche jedenfalls laut Infos, obwohl die Kündigungen ja schon alle im Dezember 2014 kamen)..


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Damit könnte eine Abwährsspirale in Gang gesetzt werden. Austritte führen zu höheren Kosten für die verbleibenden Vereine, die sich wiederrum die "warum eigentlich?" Frage stellen könnten (eigentlich müssten).

Gibt es im Landesverbandsforum schon Statements dazu, oder ist man dort (wie so üblich) der Falsche Ansprechpartner?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Damit könnte eine Abwährsspirale in Gang gesetzt werden. Austritte führen zu höheren Kosten für die verbleibenden Vereine, die sich wiederrum die "warum eigentlich?" Frage stellen könnten (eigentlich müssten).
> 
> Gibt es im Landesverbandsforum schon Statements dazu, oder ist man dort (wie so üblich) der Falsche Ansprechpartner?



Von höheren Kosten sollte man ausgehen und meiner Meinung nach ist man auch in der Pflicht und Verantwortung, hierüber zu informieren! Aber gut...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei finde ich, dass der GF des LSFV SH am 18.12.2014 im dortigen Forum noch geschrieben hat, dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung für den LSFV SH in Höhe von 50 Cent noch aktuell sei. Spätestens seit Ende Dezember weiß man jedoch dort, dass die Erhöhung vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird. Info bis heute? Fehlanzeige!
> 
> Dann übernehme ich mal das rechnen nach den mir vorliegenden Zahlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Insgesamt zeigt es halt eines:
Weder lassen sich alle Landes- und Spezialverbände widerstandslos von ihrem Bundesverband belabern, noch Vereine von ihrem Landesverband.

Dass inzwischen Informationen besser, schneller und nicht nur einseitig verfügbar sind, bringt zumindest die clevereren unter den Organisationen der organisierten Angelfischer nun nicht nur zum nachdenken, sondern auch zum Handeln.

Das kann nur nützen, wenn die da oben nicht mehr wie früher nur mauscheln können, wie sie gerade wollen, weil praktisch keine Infos verfügbar waren bzw. nur verbandsgesteuerte....


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die Sache ist doch im Prinzip ganz einfach: Der Verband macht eh nichts für die Angler. Weswegen also bezahlen?

Die Frage konnte noch keiner beantworten.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich schaue mal  wie sich die Sache mit dem Bundesverband in diesem Jahr so entwickelt.  Sollte sich der Brandenburger Landesverband nicht endlich bewegen.  Werde ich auch zum nächsten Jahr austreten und meinen Verein in Freundschaft verlassen. Auch wenn es mir sehr Weh tun wird. Ich habe ja noch Hoffnung das ich diesen Schritt nicht gehen muss.  Aber wenn  sich nichts tut, tue ich eben.  Preiswerter wird es mir als freier Angler eh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ok, den Austritt von Einzelanglern aus dem Verein hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung oben noch vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Insgesamt zeigt es halt eines:
> Weder lassen sich alle Landes- und Spezialverbände widerstandslos von ihrem Bundesverband belabern, noch Vereine von ihrem Landesverband.


muss also noch ergänzt werden um "noch Einzelangler von ihrem Verein"..

Gute Entscheidung, Riesenangler ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ok, den Austritt von Einzelanglern aus dem Verein hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung oben noch vergessen:


 
 Bei den anstehenden Erhöhungen in den Vereinen, sollte wirklich jeder - und nicht nur die Vereine - mal anfangen zu rechnen! Das könnte für manche Vereine/ Verbände noch bitter werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Austritte aus Vereinen führen nicht zwangsläufig zu Erhöhungen für die verbleibenden Mitglieder.
 Die abzuführenden Beiträge an den Bundes- und den Landesverband erfolgen nicht über eine vereinsbezogene Umlage, sondern rechnen sich nach der Zahl der gemeldeten Vereinsmitglieder. Erhöhungen in diesem Bereich werden zwar in der Regel im Wege des Beschlusses an die Mitglieder "weitergegeben" - oder aber, wenn der Verein es sich leisten kann, aus den bereits erzielten Einnahmen bestritten.
 Auch die Vereinsbeiträge sind mitgliederbezogen und keine absolute Summe, die (automatisch) auf die vorhandenen Mitglieder umgelegt werden. Natürlich können Austrittswellen die Vereine über eine Verschlechterung der Einnahmensituation zu Konsequenzen zwingen. Diese können in Beitragserhöhungen, Kartenpreiserhöhungen (Einnahmeseite) oder Einschränkungen der Leistungen des Vereins (Ausgabenreduzierungen) bestehen. Das kann, muss aber nicht eintreten.
 In diesem Zusammenhang sollte im Auge behalten werden, dass die Bindung des Mitglieds an seinen Verein viel größer ist als die an den Landes- oder gar den Bundesverband. Sieht man also von weitergereichten Erhöhungen des Landes- oder Bundesbeitrages ab, dürften Vereinsaustritte wegen vermeintlich verfehlter Politik des Bundesverbandes eher die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ja und?

Es ist ein Zeichen mehr, auch wenns im Einzelfall keine direkte Wirkung beim Kündigen von Einzelanglern im Verein hat, ausser dass immerhin LV und BV wieder einen Beitrag weniger haben - und das ist nur gut..

Und wenn wie hier  beschrieben LV aus dem Bundesverband austreten oder ganze Vereine aus LV austreten, dann hat das selbstverständlich direkte noch tiefergehende Wirkung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar
> 
> *Kündigungswelle im LSFV-Schleswig Holstein?​*
> Nun gehts in Schleswig Holstein scheinbar richtig los bei der "Abstimmung mit den Füßen"...
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wie soll ich denn sonst meine Unzufriedenheit zum Ausdruck bringen? Brief, Fax, Email? Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, damit wischen sich die Herrschaften ihren Arsch ab und das wars. Telefon?   Da wird aufgelegt, einmal herzhaft Gelacht und das wars. Ne, denen kommt man nur über das Geld bei. Mir würde es zwar sehr Weh tun, weil ich mich in meinem Verein sehr wohl fühle, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, dann muss man eben auch schmerzliche Konsequenzen ziehen.  Ich  hoffe ja noch immer.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Was man machen soll/ könnte?

Sich im Verein um einen Posten bewerben, zu den Sitzungen des LV gehen und seinen Mund auf machen.

Mühsam? Ja.

Aber ein Austritt ändert nichts an der Sache.
Du wirst dadurch nichts ändern.

Wenn Du so unzufrieden mit den Verbänden bist, bleib im Verein und engagier dich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Natürlich ändern immer mehr Austritte immer schneller was..

Es ist leider der einzige Weg sie zu "bewegen":
Kündigungen, damit Kohle fehlt..

Alles andere sind Tagträumereien...........


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Es reicht doch wohl das ich mein Leben schon nicht geordnet bekomme.  Da muss ich doch nicht noch meinen Verein ins Chaos stürzen.  Das haben die Leute nun wirklich nicht verdient. 
Kann man denn überhaupt zu den Sitzungen der LVs so einfach hingehen, ist das Öffentlich? Ich denke nicht, denn dann kämen die ja vor lauter Zwischenrufen zu nichts mehr.
Ach ja, ich habe ja auch  eine"wichtige" Funktion, Grillwart.


----------



## Carassius venator (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Vereine, Verbände, Landesverbände - kennt man doch!

Wenn es da vorne einer regelt, dann nicken doch die meisten der Sportfreunde durch - 
Die machen das schon!

Dem Himmel sei Dank, mich hat keiner gefragt, ob ich so ein Ehrenamt übernehmen möchte , Ihr regelt das alles! 
So der Tenor....

Im LV Weser-Ems bin ich nach Gesprächen mit einigen Leuten, die auch gerne mitreden, noch nicht so sehr davon überzeugt, dass der "Vorläufige Austritt" des LV zum 31.12. 2015 so durchläuft und unser LV-Vorsitzender Bernhard P. vielleicht auf verlorenen Posten stehen wird.

Immerhin - die Präsidentin gehört der gleichen Partei wie er an, "da hilft man sich doch gerne gegenseitig" auf die Füsse, wenn schon kein Bundestagsmandat mehr, dann doch ein etwas "exotischer" Präsi-Posten als Chef aller deutschen Angler, das hat doch was, und wenn dann auch noch ein etwas fetteres monatliches Salär dabei herausspringen würde, umso besser, alle möchten bekanntlich gerne versorgt sein, würde doch gerade so passen
Mandat wech, aber dann in die nächste Ruhe-Phase!!
*
Da fragt man sich, wie ist die Dame denn überhaupt auf das Schild (wie bei Obelix mit dem Dorfchef) gekommen.*

Bismarck hat bekanntlich seine Entscheidungen nie/kaum in der Preußischen Regierung getroffen, sondern es gab damals das sogenannte "Küchen-Kabinett" bei ihm auf dem Landsitz in Westpreußen. Da wurde mit einigen Honaratioren aus Wirtschaft, alter Adel, Offizieren und wenigen Regierungsmitgliedern die Entscheidungen fürs Reich getroffen - war´s hier auch so ähnlich, nur "neuzeitlicher?

Der Vergleich hinkt, ich weiß, aber Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder, sagen die Historiker!


.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

offtopic an



Carassius venator schrieb:


> *
> Da fragt man sich, wie ist die Dame denn überhaupt auf das Schild (wie bei Obelix mit dem Dorfchef) gekommen.*


So, nach unseren Infos:
Nachdem die 12er-Kommission "beschloss" (=vorschlug), dass niemand aus den beiden Alt-BV Präsi werden sollte, sondern jemand von außen, wurden verschiedene Politiker gefragt, die aber wenigstens Fachkenntnis hatten - deswegen hatten die wohl auch abgesagt ;-))
Carstensen, Ortel..

Nachdem sich sonst niemand zu dem Selbstmordkommando bereit fand und der LSFV-SH  - der schon früh zu den (Kon)Fusionstreibern gehörte und alle nun zu Tage tretenden Schwierigkeiten trotz vieler Warnungen leugnete - fand es dann wohl toll, das eigene Ehrenmitglied, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, "aufs Schild zu heben".
Eine nichtangelnde Person ohne jede Ahnung von Anglern, Angeln oder den komplizierten Zuständen in der organisierten Angelfischerei....

So kam das wohl..

Offtopic aus...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich ändern immer mehr Austritte immer schneller was..
> 
> Es ist leider der einzige Weg sie zu "bewegen":
> Kündigungen, damit Kohle fehlt..
> ...



theoretisch schon. Wieviel organisierte gibt?
600.000?
Wieviel zahler gi t es? Ne million?
Nun treten hundert aus. Und??

Aber was glaubst du is los wenn mal diese hundert beim lv radau machen.
und aus diesen werden mehr.......hey da traun sich h welche...dann sag ich auch was....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Das hat ja schon in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten so gut geklappt mit einmischen von der Basis, deswegen ist man ja da, wo man ist - "Panik" und erste  Bewegung bei "denen da oben" gibts erst seit den vermehrten Kündigungen bei BV und in den LV..


Und das wird noch eine andere Welle geben, dank der vielen Landes- und Spezialverbände (gibt ja in jedem Bundesland mehrere LV). 

Wenn die Vereine mal rechnen anfangen:
Wenn schon BV, dann über einen preiswerten LV, wenn die schon eh nix für uns machen....

Warum soll ich 10 Euro an ne LV zahlen, wenn ein anderer im gleichen Land das für 5 oder 6 anbietet??

Da wird unabhängig vom BV noch einiges an Kündigungen und auch Umschichtungen kommen..

Ich finde die Abstimmung mit den Füssen nach wie vor richtig und gut - das bringt Bewegung in Verbandsbeton...


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Es kommt Bewegung in den Sauhaufen,
endlich könnte man meinen.
Dabei offenbart sich jetzt nur, was das Konstrukt "VDSF" schon Jahre "Wert" war....

Weitermachen #h


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Thomas,



> Warum soll ich 10 Euro an ne LV zahlen, wenn ein anderer im gleichen Land das für 5 oder 6 anbietet??



Was bekommt man für 5-6 Euro, wofür braucht man einen LV wenn es z.B. keinen Gewässerfond gibt, welche Mehrwerte gibt es?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Gute Frage...

Deswegen stand das ja vorne dran:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine mal rechnen anfangen:
> *Wenn schon BV,* dann über einen preiswerten LV, wenn die schon eh nix für uns machen....



Und auch für Gewässerfonds brauchte man keine LV, das könnten Vereine locker untereinander genauso regeln. Es ist nur etwas einfacher (aber auch teurer), das über einen übergeordneten Verein wie einen LV zu regeln..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wenn es eine solche Austrittswille von Unzufriedenen gibt, dann  müsste ja alsbald ein alternativer Verband entstehen, der ein attraktives Angebot macht...

 Oder handelt es sich eher um Pfennigfuchser, die über jeden Euro pro Jahr für den Verband diskutieren und zugleich tausende für Angelgerät ausgeben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Zuerst mal ist das reine Notwehr gegen LV und BV, die zwar scheinbar gerne Geld nehmen, aber dafür keine (in den Augen der Kündigenden) angemessene Gegenleistung erbringen (ohne "Zwangs"mitgliedschaften über die Macht über die Gewässer (der den LV angeschlossenen Vereine oder der Pools), wenn man rein für die eigentliche "Leistung" der LV bezahlen sollte, wäre die gesamte Verbandslandschaft sicher schon lange pleite)....



> dann müsste ja alsbald ein alternativer Verband entstehen, der ein attraktives Angebot macht...


Das dauert seine Zeit, sofern es überhaupt kommt.

Solange die real existierenden Verbände noch weiter vor sich hin vegetieren in ihrer Struktur und  Ausrichtung, hat was vernünftiges Neues keine Chance, die nehmen allem Vernünftigen die Luft zum atmen - immer eines nach dem anderen, aus Ruinen kann nur etwas entstehen, wenns erst mal Ruinen gibt....

Es gibt immerhin welche in den Präsidien großer LV, die schon eingesehen haben, dass das so alles nix mehr wird, wies läuft.

"Es braucht eine strukturelle und inhaltliche Revolution, ein grundsätzliches Nachdenken über die Aufgabe von Verbänden und eine komplett neue Ausrichtung von Verbandsarbeit..."

Nicht meine Worte, aber meine Zustimmung...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun gehts in Schleswig Holstein scheinbar richtig los bei der "Abstimmung mit den Füßen"...
> 
> Es haben schon vor Wochen verschiedene Vereine beim LSFV-Schleswig Holstein gekündigt, teils wegen Kauf Westensee, teils wegen grundsätzlicher Unzufriedenheit mit dem Verband...
> 
> ...


 
Interesant wäre in dem Zusammenhang für mich, ob sie ihre Mitglieder zu den Kündigungen befragt haben...?

Es ist ja nur der Bericht des Vorsitzenden veröffentlicht, dass sie vorsorglich ausgetreten sind, aber kein Protokoll, nachdem die Mitglieder diesem Austritt zugestimmt haben... 

Wie gehen die Mitgleider damit um, dass sie dann auch nicht mehr im Kreisverband sind, wofür gem. Satzungen meist Bedingung ist, dass sie im Landesverband sind. Und diejeniegen Mitglieder, die gerne in Landesverbandsgewässern Angeln, wissen die, dass sie für die Karten jetzt mindestens das dreifache zahlen müssen??? Was passiert mit Mitgliedern, die aus diesen Vereinen eventuell im KV-Vorstand sind, die Posten sind ja auch an eine Mitgliedschaft im KV gekoppelt..., die Posten wären dann ja zukünftig neu zu besetzen...

Oder haben die Vorstände hier im Alleingang entschieden und es gibt in diesen Vereinen eventuell Austritte, weil den Mitgliedern einige Optionen flöten gehen... Wechseln diese dann in andere Vereine, die weiter im LV sind?

Also auch da gibt es eine Menge offene Fragen, wie die Demokratie in diesen Vereinen läuft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Gab nach meinen Infos keinerlei Widerspruch auf der HV des EHSFV, nur der auch anwesende Kreisverbandsvorsitzende Vorbeck soll etwas seltsam aus der Wäsche geguckt haben..

Und nichts anderes hatte der LVSF-SH ja auch gemacht, als er auch vorsorglich gekündigt hat beim VDSF, falls die (Kon)Fusion nicht käme..

In die er seine Mitglieder ja unbedingt reintreiben wollte und alles dafür getan hat und dafür geworben.
Mit seinem Ehrenmitglied, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, an der Spitze.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - dumm, wenns auch mal gegen den Landesverband geht, wenn sich Vereine nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen, gelle?

Und die paar Mitglieder eines Vereines, die in LV-Gewässer angeln wollen, müssen ja nicht vom Rest eines Vereines (schon gar nicht, wenn er eigene Gewässer/Angebote hat) subventioniert werden. 
Die können ja zusätzlich in einen der Abzock-Billigvereine ohne eigenes Gewässer, die sich auch nur quersubventionieren lassen vom Rest der bewirtschaftenden Vereine. Oder eben kündigen beim Verein und nur noch in nen Billigverein, wenn sie die Leistungen ihres Vereines eh nicht brauchen.

Ich finds gut, dass da richtig Bewegung reinkommt ;-))

Und die näxten HVs kündigender Vereine stehen ja an - wir berichten weiter, nachdem es der LSFV-SH ja nicht für nötig hält, seine Mitglieder über sowas zu informieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
> Wir haben ja darauf hingewiesen, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Kündigungen weiterer Landesverbände (Saarland, Hessen etc.) nicht den Mitgliedern bekannt machte, obwohl das natürlich Auswirkungen auch aufs Finanzielle hat:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nichts anderes hatte der LVSF-SH ja auch gemacht, als er auch vorsorglich gekündigt hat beim VDSF, falls die (Kon)Fusion nicht käme..


 

Dafür gab es extra eine Außerordentliche HV, für den Fall, dass du dich nicht mehr erinnerst, wo die Mitglieder das entschieden und sogar die Formulierung abgestimmt haben...

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?18746-Verschmelzung-hier-nur-sachliche-Beiträge



> Gab nach meinen Infos keinerlei Widerspruch auf der HV des EHSFV, nur der auch anwesende Kreisverbandsvorsitzende Vorbeck soll etwas seltsam aus der Wäsche geguckt haben..


 
Das war nicht meine Frage...., wurden die Mitglieder dazu befragt und haben diese darüber abgestimmt..? Das war die Frage.

Wenn einem keine Möglichkeit zur Kritik bzw. Widerspruch gegeben wird, dann kann auch keiner widersprechen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auf Druck und Vorschlag des LV, der wohl sein Ehrenmitglied, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nicht beschädigen wollte und so stur gegen alle Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns)  zur (Kon)Fusion stehen musste

Der ja bis heute noch erzählt, wie toll da alles läuft im DAFV mit seinem Ehrenmitglied...
Und wie informativ und aktuell die DAFV-Seite sei (jajaja, man kriegt mit, wenn Frau Dr. mal wissenschaftliche Bücher liest - da capo...) und der damnals alle negativen Aspekte ausgeblendet und negiert hat - ist aber hier nicht das Thema.
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015

Ich finds gut, dass da Bewegung reinkommt, ob bei euch oder wie im VfG und anderen LV....

Die Zeiten für Freunde der Mauschelei und Nicht- und Desinformation zum willfährigen Abstimmen der Mitglieder werden jedenfalls immer schwieriger 
;-))

Passt scho.....

Auch der Gesundheitsminister empfiehlt ja Bewegung ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Druck und Vorschlag des LV, der wohl sein Ehrenmitglied, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nicht beschädigen wollte und so stur gegen alle Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns) zur (Kon)Fusion stehen musste
> 
> Der ja bis heute noch erzählt, wie toll da alles läuft im DAFV mit seinem Ehrenmitglied...
> Und wie informativ und aktuell die DAFV-Seite sei (jajaja, man kriegt mit, wenn Frau Dr. mal wissenschaftliche Bücher liest - da capo...) und der damnals alle negativen Aspekte ausgeblendet und negiert hat - ist aber hier nicht das Thema.
> ...


 

Hast du auch sachliche Antworten auf ganz simple Fragen??;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

War doch sachlich, lief doch so ab..

Und nicht vergessen:
Ich nahm den LV ja schon in einem anderen Thread in Schutz, weil die Mehrheit der da organisierten Angelfischer das ja genauso will wie es ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht, was ihr habt - ist doch keiner gezwungen, da Mitglied zu sein...
> 
> Weder ein Verein im LV, noch ein organisierter Angelfischer im Verein...
> 
> ...



Ich finds nur eben auch gut, wenn einige aufwachen und sich entsprechend verhalten, wenn sie diese Mehrheitsmeinung nicht mehr mitfinanzieren wollen..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..

Und dass in vielen Vereinen Information, Diskussion und Befragung der Mitglieder vor wichtigen Entscheidungen nicht unbedingt dicke ausgeprägt sind, ist ja nun auch nix Neues (und beileibe kein SH-Fänomen).

Es gibt ja Vereine wie z.B. den AV Angler Nord e.V., der auch schon ohne Mitgliederbefragung, Diskussion oder HV z.B. beschlossen hat, dass die evtl. Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages aus Rücklagen aufgefangen werde...

Vielleicht haben die auch Angst, dass jemand meint, man könnte das Rücklagengeld auch sinnvoller anlegen?

Oder trauen die sich eh nix gegen den LV zu machen, weil die ja kein eigenes Gewässer haben und so alles abnicken müssen vom LV, weil sie ja auf die Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sind?

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358340&viewfull=1#post358340

Nochmal:
Jede Information mehr, jede Bewegung, jedes  Zucken, das die Verbandler dazu zwingt, offener zu arbeiten, ist nur sinnvoll...

Gut, dass wenigstens einige Vereine aufwachen und sich nicht mehr alles bieten  lassen........

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War doch sachlich, lief doch so ab..
> 
> ..


 Warst Du dabei???|kopfkrat

Ich hab dich nicht gesehen, muss dir aber leider auch wiedersprechen, das lief nicht so ab.

Also keine Antworten auf meine Fragen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn es eine solche Austrittswille von Unzufriedenen gibt, dann  müsste ja alsbald ein alternativer Verband entstehen, der ein attraktives Angebot macht...
> 
> Oder handelt es sich eher um Pfennigfuchser, die über jeden Euro pro Jahr für den Verband diskutieren und zugleich tausende für Angelgerät ausgeben?




Dazu muss ich nun doch mal was saaaaaagen.....

Ich gebe Dir gerne meine Kontonr. damit Du jeden Monat nen Euro auf mein Konto überweisen kannst.

a) Wird ja wohl nicht die Rede Wert sein
b) Wenn man sich Internet leisten kann, tun die 1 Euro auch net weh.



Ok, mal im Ernst.
Jeder Cent der für "null" Gegenleistung ausgegeben wird ist ein Cent zuviel.
Da kann man das Geld besser an Bedürftige spenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, mal im Ernst.
> Jeder Cent der für "null" Gegenleistung ausgegeben wird ist ein Cent zuviel.
> Da kann man das Geld besser an Bedürftige spenden.


#6#6#6#6

Dahin z.B., die tun wenigstens auch was für Angler:
http://www.seenotretter.de/wie-sie-uns-helfen/foerderer-werden/


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und auf einmal ist die "Basis" dem Verband etwas wert, wenn ein Verein gegen den Verband entscheidet. Schon komisch, sonst ist die Basis (auch FoPu Angler, oder welche die im NSG Behrensdorf angeln würden, dort aber nun nur noch mit Hunden spazieren dürfen) ja eher uninteressant.

Und für alle, die so besonders gerne im Verband Mitglied sind. Was sicherlich auf eine Menge Mitglieder zutrifft.  Die sollen eben in so einen Nicht-Gewässer-Verein eintreten. Somit kostet es 15 Euro für diejenigen mehr und die normalen Angler werden nicht belästigt.

Kommt nun nicht mit "aber 15 Euro mehr", grade die Stimmung im Verbandsforum bzgl. der 10 Euro zusätzlichen Abgabe war eher positiv. Was los ist, wenn plötzlich jedes BL es so handhabt, konnte dort ja leider nicht von den Mitgliedern verstanden werden. Also sind die 15 Euro völlig uninteressant, wenn man bedenkt was man sonst so für Angelsachen ausgibt...so lief die Argumentation grob.


----------



## Anglernord (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das war nicht meine Frage...., wurden die Mitglieder dazu befragt und haben diese darüber abgestimmt..? Das war die Frage.
> 
> Wenn einem keine Möglichkeit zur Kritik bzw. Widerspruch gegeben wird, dann kann auch keiner widersprechen...



Dann frage ich dich auch mal Rüdiger, wie kann Sven hier schon vor der JHV verkünden das die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen aufgefangen wird? ;+ Gilt das auch für die Westensee Umlage falls es zum Kauf kommt? Es weiß doch heute noch niemand wie und in welche finanzielle Richtung sich das alles entwickelt, oder? |bigeyes |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Anglernord schrieb:


> Dann frage ich dich auch mal Rüdiger, wie kann Sven hier schon vor der JHV verkünden das die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen aufgefangen wird? ;+ Gilt das auch für die Westensee Umlage falls es zum Kauf kommt? Es weiß doch heute noch niemand wie und in welche finanzielle Richtung sich das alles entwickelt, oder? |bigeyes |kopfkrat




Das ist normal. Schau mal auf der DAFv- Seite

23-25 Februar 2015.

Alles Hellseher in den Verbänden.  :q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Anglernord schrieb:


> Dann frage ich dich auch mal Rüdiger, wie kann Sven hier schon vor der JHV verkünden das die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen aufgefangen wird? ;+ Gilt das auch für die Westensee Umlage falls es zum Kauf kommt? Es weiß doch heute noch niemand wie und in welche finanzielle Richtung sich das alles entwickelt, oder? |bigeyes |kopfkrat



Jens???

Das musst du ihn selbst fragen. Entscheiden tun darüber einzig und alleine unsere Mitglieder auf unserer JHV. Und da steht absolut noch überhaupt nichts fest. Ich bin selbst gespannt, was unsere Mitglieder wollen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst gespannt, was unsere Mitglieder wollen.



Sonst weisst du doch auch immer, was die Leute wollen, die du so kennst...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sonst weisst du doch auch immer, was die Leute wollen, die du so kennst...|rolleyes



Aus meinem direkten Umfeld schon, ich spreche aber nicht jeden Tag mit allen unseren ca. 170 Mitgliedern, dafür haben wir aber unsere JHV und danach weiß ich das dann auch.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

...tja, wer's nicht mit dem kopf schafft, der greift eben irgendwann auf die füsse zurück...


----------



## ZanderGott 1971 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Anglernord schrieb:


> Dann frage ich dich auch mal Rüdiger, wie kann Sven hier schon vor der JHV verkünden das die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen aufgefangen wird? ;+ Gilt das auch für die Westensee Umlage falls es zum Kauf kommt? Es weiß doch heute noch niemand wie und in welche finanzielle Richtung sich das alles entwickelt, oder? |bigeyes |kopfkrat



Moin Jens
Guckst Du hier !
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358404&viewfull=1#post358404
Schade das solche Fragen nicht intern gelöst werden können. :-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Schade das solche Fragen nicht intern gelöst werden können. :-(


Gut, dass immer mehr öffentlich wird....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Vereine wie z.B. den AV Angler Nord e.V., der auch schon ohne Mitgliederbefragung, Diskussion oder HV z.B. beschlossen hat, dass die evtl. Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages aus Rücklagen aufgefangen werde...
> 
> Vielleicht haben die auch Angst, dass jemand meint, man könnte das Rücklagengeld auch sinnvoller anlegen?
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die paar Mitglieder eines Vereines, die in LV-Gewässer angeln wollen, müssen ja nicht vom Rest eines Vereines (schon gar nicht, wenn er eigene Gewässer/Angebote hat) subventioniert werden.
> Die können ja zusätzlich in einen der Abzock-Billigvereine ohne eigenes Gewässer, die sich auch nur quersubventionieren lassen vom Rest der bewirtschaftenden Vereine. Oder eben kündigen beim Verein und nur noch in nen Billigverein, wenn sie die Leistungen ihres Vereines eh nicht brauchen.



Passt doch alles - die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer will solche Verhältnisse in  SH.
Die, welche das nicht wollen, kündigen konsequenterweise..

Ist doch alles kein Problem und folgt den Regeln der Demokratie...

Abstimmung mit den Füßen halt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Vereine wie z.B. den AV Angler Nord e.V., der auch schon ohne Mitgliederbefragung, Diskussion oder HV z.B. beschlossen hat, dass die evtl. Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages aus Rücklagen aufgefangen werde...


 
 Würdest du bitte diese Aussage zurücknehmen und dich dafür entschuldigen, denn diese Aussage ist erstunken und erlogen und es ist kein einziges Wort Wahrheit da dran.|krach:#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Dann gibts also dazu einen Beschluss der HV des Vereines?
Wo bitte nachzulesen?
Oder entscheidet über Beiträge da nicht die HV?

Denn das steht ja klar im Forum des LSFV, dass die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung des LSFV im AV Nord aus Rücklagen aufgefangen würde, es gäbe  keine Beitragserhöhung  ..
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358340&viewfull=1#post358340

Und mir wurde gesagt, dass es dazu eben keine Diskussion oder Beschluss der HV dazu gab.

Sollte es anders sein und meine Infos nicht stimmen, habe ich weder ein Problem damit, das zurück zu nehmen, noch mich zu entschuldigen - bin ja kein Verbandler ;-)).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann gibts also dazu einen Beschluss der HV des Vereines?
> Wo bitte nachzulesen?
> 
> Denn das steht ja klar im Forum des LSFV, dass die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung des LSFV im AV Nord aus Rücklagen aufgefangen würde, es gäbe keine Beitragserhöhung ..
> ...




 Tja, das kommt davon, wenn du immer nur dubiosen Informanten glaubst...

 Zeigt aber immer mehr, wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt deine Aussagen hier haben.

 Unsere JHV ist Mittwoch und auf unsere Einladung dazu ist das ein eigener Tagesordnungspunkt mit Diskussion und Beschlussfassung über das Thema....

 Wie war das mit Hellsehen....

 Also: Es gab noch keine HV, somit auch noch keinen Beschluss und dementsprechend überhaupt noch nichts zu verkünden oder nachzulesen

 Somit lügt dein Informant und du stellst die Lüge auch noch online...

 Ganz großes Kino#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die Information ist ja nachzulesen vom Mitglied Dorschjäger im Forum des LSFV, dass die eventuelle Beitragserhöhung des LSFV im AV Nord aus Rücklagen aufgefangen würde, es gäbe  keine Beitragserhöhung  ..
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358340&viewfull=1#post358340

Sorry, ich dachte, dieser Dorschjäger hätte was mit dem AV -Nord zu tun...

Und eben weil die HV erst im Februar ist, konnte da ja vorher nichts abgesprochen oder abgestimmt werden.

Nicht anderes hab ich ja geschrieben, als dass das bisher nicht abgesprochen/abgestimmt war, trotzdem aber wohl schon laut Dorschjäger beschlossen.....

Dann solltest Du als Forenmitglied im LSFV-Forum zuerst mal diesen Dorschjäger im LSFV-Forum maßregeln....

Wenn der das dann da richtig gestellt hat, mache ich das gerne hier auch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Aaaaah guck, hatter ja schon:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358404&viewfull=1#post358404

Grins - erst lauthals mit Ausrufezeichen und "applaus, applaus" verkünden, dass alles aus Rücklagen bezahlt wird (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358340&viewfull=1#post358340) - und dann merken, dass man das noch abstimmen lassen sollte um wenigstens irgendwie noch ansatzweise den Regeln der Demokratie zu folgen ...

Das zeigt doch, wie da innerverbandliche/vereinliche Demokratie gelebt wird und dass die eh schon meinen, alles wird eh abgenickt.


Da MUSS ich mich natürlich entschuldigen, dass ich das auf der letzten Seite  da noch nicht gelesen hatte, sondern die erste Info geglaubt - man sollte vorsichtig sein mit so einem Verbandsforum ;-))

Da hat einer also nur große Töne gespuckt, ohne dass das bereits abgestimmt oder abgesegnet war.

*SORRY NOCHMALS!!*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da MUSS ich mich natürlich entschuldigen, dass ich das auf der letzten Seite da noch nicht gelesen hatte, sondern die erste Info geglaubt - man sollte vorsichtig sein mit so einem Verbandsforum ;-))
> 
> Da hat einer also nur große Töne gespuckt, ohne dass das bereits abgestimmt oder abgesegnet war.
> 
> *SORRY NOCHMALS!!*


 
 Schon einmal dran gedacht, dass nicht jeder so schreibt, wie du das gerne hättest... und man manchmal auch etwas fehlinterpretiert...??

 Ich nehme die Entschuldigung an.

 Du solltest aber zukünftig die Inhalte und Wahrheitsgehalte deiner Quellen etwas vorsichtiger betrachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Meine Quellen hatten doch recht:
Es war diesbezüglich noch nix besprochen, diskutiert oder abgestimmt..

Die "Fehlerquelle" war das LSFV-Forum und der dortige User Dorschjäger..

Man muss da schon aufpassen mit so Verbandlern, da haste recht ..

;-))))


----------



## ZanderGott 1971 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aaaaah guck, hatter ja schon:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358404&viewfull=1#post358404
> 
> Grins - erst lauthals mit Ausrufezeichen und "applaus, applaus" verkünden, dass alles aus Rücklagen bezahlt wird (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21320-Angelverein&p=358340&viewfull=1#post358340) - und dann merken, dass man das noch abstimmen lassen sollte um wenigstens irgendwie noch ansatzweise den Regeln der Demokratie zu folgen ...
> ...



Ich bin ganz frisch hier im Forum.
Bist Du hier der Hassprediger gegen den LSFV und alles was damit zutun hat.
Du solltest Dir einmal deine Kommentare hier durchlesen bevor du hier weiter Lügen verbreitest.
Es fällt hier immer wieder auf das die meisten Kommentare hier im Forum von Dir kommen.
Weil sich niemand anderes traut hier noch etwas zuschreiben.

Du bist hier der "Diktator" und alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind werden runtergemacht.


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz frisch hier im Forum.
> Bist Du hier der Hassprediger gegen den LSFV und alles was damit zutun hat.
> Du solltest Dir einmal deine Kommentare hier durchlesen bevor du hier weiter Lügen verbreitest.
> Es fällt hier immer wieder auf das die meisten Kommentare hier im Forum von Dir kommen.
> ...



Ich behaupte einfach : ZanderGott 1971 - du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was in Angeldeutschland abläuft. Versuche erst einmal über deinen Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## ZanderGott 1971 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach : ZanderGott 1971 - du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was in Angeldeutschland abläuft. Versuche erst einmal über deinen Tellerrand zu schauen.



Was läuft denn so ab in Angeldeutschland ?!
Ist Krieg ?
Hier oben in Schleswig Holstein ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Hier im Forum ist aber anscheinend nichts in ordnung.
Die Kommentare hier von den Admins sind teilweise unter aller Sau.
Da fragt man sich wer einmal über den Tellerrand schauen sollte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Was läuft denn so ab in Angeldeutschland ?!
> Ist Krieg ?
> Hier oben in Schleswig Holstein ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der merkt, was hier los ist.#6

Spätestens nach dieser Aussage sollte jeder Angler , welcher in einem Verein ist wissen, dass er hier unerwünscht ist:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer in einen Verein eintritt, macht das auf eigenes Risiko - wir wollen mit diesen Leuten bei uns im Forum weiterhin nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine Quellen hatten doch recht:
> Es war diesbezüglich noch nix besprochen, diskutiert oder abgestimmt..
> 
> Die "Fehlerquelle" war das LSFV-Forum und der dortige User Dorschjäger..
> ...




 Ne, den Fehler hast du gemacht, indem du gleich mit allem losrennst, was irgendwo im anonymen Internet geschrieben steht und dass dann als Wahrheit hinstellst...

 Man muss also aufpassen, bei dem, was du so ungefiltert hier schreibst und nicht anders herum.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Knispel:#6#6#6.
@ Zandergott. Du scheinst, zumindest nach meinem ersten Eindruck, auch einer derer zu sein, die sich einen Dreck um die derzeit vom Bundesverband und auch von vielen Landesverbänden praktizierte Politik scheren, aber dann laut aufschreien wenn es uns an den Kragen geht. Wir sind "noch" in einem Bundesverband, der den Tierrechtlern in den Arsch kriecht und zwar soweit das man die Ohren unserer Führungsebene schon nicht mehr sieht. Der eine Präsidentin sein Eigen nennt, die vom Angeln als solches nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. Der zwei Hauptgeschäftsstellen unterhält, die sich gegenseitig überhaupt nichts zu sagen haben , sondern wo jeder ohne Kenntnis des Tuns des Anderen sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Dazu eben noch die Kosten für zwei Hauptgeschäftsstellen, einschließlich deren Mitarbeiter. Einen Verband , der mit den Beträgen seiner Basis nur so Rumschmeißt Und dem, wenn die Kohle alle ist, nichts anderes Einfällt als zuerst einmal die Beiträge zu erhöhen. Du bist, genauso wie ich, in einem Verband, in dem einige Landesverbände wie auch der Bundesverband, der Angler nur zu Bereitwillig der Staatsanwaltschaft und Tierrechtlern ans Messer liefert, wenn diese ihre Fänge in Foren Posten und dann dazu schreiben das sie die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt haben, anstatt diese zu schützen. Du bist in einem Verband der zwar nicht direkt damit droht, das wer an einem Hegefischen teilnimmt, wo es am Ende dann auch eine kleine Anerkennung für die Besten Fänger gibt, das der eben aus dem Verband fliegt wenn er dabei erwischt wird. Und du bist in einem Bundesverband, der sage und schreiben 1500 Euro für Parlamentsarbeit aufbietet, pro Jahr versteht sich, nicht pro Monat, was auch noch recht dürftig wäre. Der aber im gleichen Zeitraum 70000 Euro für eine nicht Demokratische Jahreshauptversammlung rausdonnert, die er noch nicht einmal hat.
Also mir gibt das zu denken. Das hat nichts mit Hasspredigt zu tun, sondern mit traurigen Fakten.
Zugegeben, was Thomas schreibt ist mitunter manchmal recht einseitig Formuliert, sind aber Tatsachen.


----------



## Norbi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

@ZanderGott 1971,wenn die Kommentare vom Admin unter aller Sau sind frage ich mich was die Arbeit des LSFV-SH ist#d

@Knispel,Er kann nicht über den Tellerrand gucken,bei den Versuch
hat Er sich Messer und Gabel in die Augen gesteckt!


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

@ Zandergott . Schlaf ruhig weiter den Schlaf der Gerechten. Aber erschreckt nicht, wenn du eines Tages aufwachst und dir der Kopf vor lauter Fakten dröhnt.#d|uhoh:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Zugegeben, was Thomas schreibt ist mitunter manchmal recht einseitig Formuliert, sind aber Tatsachen.



Nöö, wie du oben lesen kannst, sind das keineswegs Tatsachen.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @ZanderGott 1971,wenn die Kommentare vom Admin unter aller Sau sind frage ich mich was die Arbeit des LSFV-SH ist#d



Du kennst die komplette Arbeit des LSFV-SH?

 Oder auch nur Mutmaßung, von dem, was du hier liest?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Dorschgreifer, da ging es um einen ganz bestimmten Verein, mit dem wir tatsächlich nichts zu tun haben wollen und das gilt definitiv nicht für Vereine insgesamt.

NACH WIE VOR hat jeder Verein und Verband (unabhängig davon, ob wir mit dern Politik und Inhalten übereinstimmen) das Recht, bei uns alles kostenlos zu veröffentlichen und zu informieren.

Und nochmal zum Ablauf der Sache mit der Beitragserhöhung:
Zuerst schreibt Dorschjäger im Forum des LSFV-SH (im anonymen Internet ;-)), dass die Vereinsbeiträge nicht wegen Beitragserhöhung des LSFV erhöht werden würden. 
Eindeutig, klar, ohne jede Fehlinterpretationsmöglichkeit.

Ich habe mich daraufhin informiert, ob es dazu eine Diskussion/Beschluss im Verein gab, da Beiträge/Erhöhungen etc. normalerweise Sache der HV sind. 

Das wurde verneint, genauso so habe ich das dann auch veröffentlicht.

DARAUFHIN hat dann Dorschjäger das erst richtig gestellt im Forum des LSFV-SH, dass das alles natürlich so nicht wäre  und man natürlich erst abstimmen müsse..

Alles nachlesbar, kann sich jeder selber seinen Reim machen..

Und ab hier wieder zurück zum Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar
> 
> *Abstimmung mit den Füßen - jetzt auch in Landesverbänden? ​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Falls es zu Beitragserhöhungen im DAFV kommen sollte schlage ich vor, LSFV S-H übernimmt sämtliche Kosten inkl. ihrem Gewässerkauf, der Rest der LV´s zahl den heutigen Stand weiter - ob denn einige User auch noch so hell auf begeistet sind ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auch das würden die treuen abnicken und durch eine Umlage sichern...


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Hier oben in Schleswig Holstein ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.



Ich warte auf den Moment, wenn die Beitragsschrauben verstärkt angezogen werden, aber das kann mir als Niedersache xxxxxegal sein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Hier oben in Schleswig Holstein ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.



jau, das war es mal, in der tat. vielleicht erklärt das auch den dornröschenschlaf vieler.
dennoch fürchte ich, auch du wirst bald mitten im chaos erwachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und es bröckelt weiter im LSFV-SH..

Gestern hatte der ASV Trave (knappe 1.300 Mitglieder) seine  Hauptversammlung. 

Nach neuesten Infos aus norddeutschen Quellen war das wohl recht  ereignisreich..

Beginn war um 15 Uhr 30 Uhr, das ging dann bis fast 22 Uhr.

Denn es standen Satzungsänderung an, Änderung der Gewässerordnung und auch der Jugendordnung.

Vom Landesverband war trotz der Kündigung niemand anwesend, Herr Vorbeck vom Kreisverband überbrachte die Grüße des Kreisverbandes.

Die ausgesprochene Kündigung des ASV Trave beim LSFV-SH wurde einstimmig von der Mitgliederversammlung bestätigt.

Neben dem Kauf Westensee wurde hierzu die Informationspolitik des Landesverbandes kritisiert.

Neben uns schon bekannten Vereinen, die gekündigt haben (demnächst weitere  HV dieser Vereine), wurden auf dieser Sitzung "beim Bier" noch weitere aus dem Süden Schleswig Holsteins in Spiel gebracht, die wir noch nicht kannten.

So dass die Gesamtzahl der Zahler, deren Vereine gekündigt haben, inzwischen wohl bei weit über 15% liegen dürfte..

Nach wie vor hat der LSFV-SH seine Mitgliedsvereine nicht über die ganzen
Kündigungen informiert, obwohl das sowohl in Bezug auf die geplante
Beitragserhöhung des LSFV wie auch beim Kauf Westensee drastische Folgen haben würde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Endlich mal gute Nachrichten im Zusammenhang mit dem Verband hier oben im Norden. 15% sind noch viel zu wenig...


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ist doch sonderbar, scheinbar ist die Welt in S-H doch nicht so in Ordnung wie Kollege ZanderGott1971 meinte - dessen Poste auf einmal gelöscht sind ....


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

15% Abgang sind schon eine beeindruckende Größe bei einem LV, der verbandseigene Gewässer hat (ist in SH doch so, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe). Wenn da noch mehr kommt, dürfte das für reichlich internen Wirbel im LV, aber auch in anderen LVs sorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> dessen Poste auf einmal gelöscht sind ....


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283083



> 15% Abgang sind schon eine beeindruckende Größe bei einem LV, der verbandseigene Gewässer hat


Wenn das stimmt, was da beim Bier noch so gesprochen wurde.....

Sonst sinds "nur" so um die 12 - 13%..


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auch bei 12-13% müssen die ihre Beiträge erhöhen um den zumindest heutigen Stand zuhalten. Mal sehen wievielen dabei die Luft ausgeht bzw. nicht mehr mitspielen. Die sogen. "Billigvereine" ohne Gewässen werden das wohl nicht mehr lange bleiben ( Billigvereine)


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom Landesverband war trotz der Kündigung niemand anwesend,



Dieser Satz löst ein wenig Unverständnis bei mir aus. Wieso kommt vom Landesverband keiner zu so einer Versammlung?

Entweder ist der Verein dem Verband egal, was nicht grade für den Verband spricht (evtl. sind im Verein ja auch größtenteils Angler die in Behrensdorf oder am FoPu geangelt haben. Dann hat der Verband alles richtig gemacht, denn er ist für solche [negative Konnotation, wie aus dem Bericht des Pressesprechers] ja sowieso nicht zuständig.

Oder dem Verband fallen auch keine Gründe mehr ein, weswegen die Vereine im Verband verbleiben sollen. 

Und das Fernbleiben ist als Aufgabe zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Gilt für Bundesverband wie für viele LV und ist sicher auch in SH nicht ganz falsch:
Wenn die Funktionäre und Hauptamtler von "denen da oben" so langsam alle Kritiker weggemobbt haben, bleiben vor allem in den Gremien nur noch abnickende Jasager und Verbandsclaqeure über - da wächst dann die Entfernung zum Zahler (man kann eben niemand entgegen gehen, der schon wegrennt).
Und dann ist man überrascht und weiss nicht was tun, wenn einige "da unten" dann aufwachen und sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen...

Und dass hier Vereine anfangen, selber zu denken, sich dran zu erinnern, dass sie für ihre Zahler da sind, sich selber zu informieren und nicht mehr nur Verbandseigenbeweihräucherungspropaganda zu glauben, das darf man durchaus als positives Zeichen sehen..

Und solches Verhalten und solche Ideen sind jetzt in der Welt - und lassen sich wohl nicht mehr so einfach ausrotten ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wird im Verbandsforum eigentlich auch schon darüber diskutiert? Oder ist das wie bei allem, wo keine Jubelstürme für den Verband drin sind, nicht so gerne gesehen?

Vielleicht geht es mit den Austritten auch erst richtig los. Wenn die anderen Vereine auch realisiert haben, das es eine kostengünstige Alternative gibt.

Und Fakt ist, es gibt einfach keinen Grund für einen Angelverein, im Verband organisiert zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Und Fakt ist, es gibt einfach keinen Grund für einen Angelverein, im Verband organisiert zu sein.


WIDERSPRUCH!!

Es gibt viele Gründe in einem guten Verband organisiert zu sein.

















Es gibt halt nur keine, im DAFV oder den ihn tragenden LV organisiert zu sein..


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Meine schon den derzeitigen Verband und kein fiktives Gebilde aus einer perfekten Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Aus NRW (Westfalen und Lippe) meldet man uns auch Vereine, die über einen Austritt aus Landes- und Bundesverband wg. Anträgen auf ihren HV abstimmen müssen.

Zudem sollen auch noch weitere Landesverbände zu den von uns bereits genannten beim DAFV gekündigt haben - unbestätigt, sind wir dran am verifizieren.

Abstimmung mit den Füßen halt............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wird im Verbandsforum eigentlich auch schon darüber diskutiert?



Nein, entweder Ignoranz oder Schockstarre...




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder ist das wie bei allem, wo keine Jubelstürme für den Verband drin sind, nicht so gerne gesehen?



Das ist ja bekannt und es traut sich ja auch keiner mehr. Wenn es denn einer versucht, gibt es ja hinten rum Schreiben, die "rosarot die Verbandswelt erklären" - und alle treuen glauben es.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es mit den Austritten auch erst richtig los.



Ja, so scheint es! Es werden wohl harte Zeiten auf den Verband zukommen. Man hat viele Projekte (Beitragserhöhung, Westensee, DAFV) der letzten Jahre und Monate als gesichert angesehen und mit einer routinemäßigen Vorgehensweise versucht durchzubekommen. Erst als sich Widerstand regte und diesen (zu spät) bemerkte, hat man seine ursprünglichen Pläne geändert. Man hat versucht einen Partner für den Westensee zu gewinnen und als das dann auf einem guten Weg war, gedacht, dass das Projekt jetzt einfach durch zu winken sei. Das es Vereine gab, die sich zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits Gedanken machten, neue Wege (ohne den LSFV) zu gehen, hatte man nicht bemerkt (das interpretiere ich zumindest aus einer Aussage im dortigen Forum). Wie auch? Wenn ein Verein Infos wünscht, muss er ja einen Offiziellen des LSFV zu seiner HV einladen. Ist das im Jahr 2015 der richtige Weg? Nein, doch es ist bis jetzt nicht in den Köpfen der Verbände angekommen. Dialoge wurden in der Vergangenheit nicht geführt und werden auch bis heute in der heilen Verbandswelt (in SH ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung) mit den Mitgliedern meiner Meinung nach nicht gesucht. Die Veranstaltungen von Vereinen, die ich in den letzten Jahren besucht habe, glichen eher einem Vorstandsmonolog der mit Selbstbeweihräucherung anfing und aufhörte. Es wird auch vermutlich für viele der "alten Verbands- und Vereinshasen" - die über Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte die Verbände nach Gutsherrenart regierten - nicht einfach bzw. sogar unmöglich werden, den Schalter der Kommunikation auf die aktuell doch sehr schnelllebige Zeit umzustellen.

Es wird ja immer wieder von vielen gemäkelt, das es sich viele Angler sehr leicht machen und nur im anonymen Internet ihren Frust rauslassen. Bereits des Öfteren habe ich das so zu hören bekommen. Jedes mal habe ich geantwortet, dass ich nicht bereit bin, mich unter der bisherigen Führung und bei der aktuellen Vorgehensweise mit einzubringen. 

Ich habe aber auch immer wiederholt, dass es sicherlich auch gute "Ansätze" im LSFV gibt. Und ein guter, funktionierender LSFV wäre für die Angler in SH wichtig. 

Sollte man in SH mittlerweile bereits aufgewacht sein oder sich noch in der Aufwachphase befinden und irgendwann zu dem Entschluss kommen, sich zu einem Verband entwickeln zu wollen, der für die Angler da ist, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung und biete hiermit meine Mitarbeit an. Meine Kontaktdaten liegen den Herren Geschäftsführern ja vor und meine Ideen und Ziele sind auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert .

Wenn im DAFV und auch im LSFV jetzt niemand aufwacht und die Notbremse zieht, ist vermutlich schneller "Ende im Gelände", als sich das jemand jetzt auch nur Ansatzweise vorstellen kann. Im DAFV sicherlich sehr, sehr viel schneller...


----------



## Eiderhexe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Dieses kann man so, wie du es darstellst, jedenfalls für die Westküste von SH nicht unterschreiben! Der KAV Nordfriesland war meines Wissens der einzige KV, der konkrete Fragen an den LSFV gestellt hat. Geantwortet auf diese Fragen haben die beiden Geschäftsführer Vollborn und Bohn, wobei da nicht klar ist, ob diese Antworten mit dem Präsidenten abgestimmt sind!!!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, entweder Ignoranz oder Schockstarre...
> 
> Das ist ja bekannt und es traut sich ja auch keiner mehr. Wenn es denn einer versucht, gibt es ja hinten rum Schreiben, die "rosarot die Verbandswelt erklären" - und alle treuen glauben es.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die "Diskussionskultur" im Forum läuft folgendermaßen: Kritische Accounts wedren von den üblichen Verbandslakaien niedergeschrieben und zur Not auch gelöscht.

Da brüstet man sich mit dem tollen Kommunikationsmittel Forum und dann kommt sowas.

Witzig war daher die Diskussion um die FoPu's. Da haben dann auch ein paar sonst Verbandstreue zum ersten mal geschnallt, das da was nicht ganz richtig läuft und der Verband sich im Zweifel überhaupt nicht für deren Belange interessiert. Allerdings hat sich selbst bei diesem Thema noch der eine oder andere besonders ignorante Verbandslakai gefunden, der wacker den Verband (der nichts gemacht hat, weil nicht zuständig) verteidigt hat.

Selbst wenn der Verband weder das NSG Behrensdorf, noch die FoPu Geschichte hätte verhindern können. Wenn sie zumindest irgendwas gemacht/versucht hätten. Stattdessen ist man nicht zuständig und der Pressesprecher (!) keilt auch noch als Journalist gegen die Forellenseeangler. Wiederwärtiger kann man sich gegen seine eigene Klientel nicht mehr verhalten.

An ein Umdenken glaube ich nicht. Allerhöchstens mit komplett neuem Personal. Mit Leuten, die nie zuständig sind und im Zweifel sowieso besser wissen, was gut für die Angler ist, werden wir unsere Interessen nicht durchsetzen können.

Poste im Forum mal, das du einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hast. Dann ist da was los! Witzigerweise gehts den Kochtopf-FoPu-Leuten als erstes an den Kragen. Tja, dumm gelaufen. Nennt man Karma.

Die nächste Zeit wird spannend. Denn die ersten Vereine haben geschnallt, das es zum Verband eine kostengünstigere Alternative gibt. Und diese Alternative schreibt einem noch nicht einmal vor, das man in Kormoran verseuchten Gebieten untermaßige Besatzfische besetzen muss.

Und je mehr kündigen, desto schneller wird es für die Verbleibenden teurer. Ein Verlust von einem Drittel der Mitglieder führt  für die Verbleibenden immerhin zu eine Beitragssteigerung um 50%. Wenn man denn die Einnahmen gleich halten will, da man aber für die gute Verbandsarbeit mehr Geld braucht und noch den Westensee kaufen will (um teure Karten an die Leute zu verkaufen, die den gekauft haben), wird die Beitragssteigerung natürlich noch größer ausfallen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Dieses kann man so, wie du es darstellst, jedenfalls für die Westküste von SH nicht unterschreiben! Der KAV Nordfriesland war meines Wissens der einzige KV, der konkrete Fragen an den LSFV gestellt hat. Geantwortet auf diese Fragen haben die beiden Geschäftsführer Vollborn und Bohn, wobei da nicht klar ist, ob diese Antworten mit dem Präsidenten abgestimmt sind!!!



Ich unterschreibe das trotzdem! 

Warum gibt es denn überhaupt noch Fragen? Weil viele Fragen offen sind und somit die Vorbereitung dieses so wichtigen Projektes unzureichend war/ist. Andere Vereine haben Fragen auf den Regionalkonferenzen gestellt, die entweder gar nicht, nur unzureichend oder ausweichend beantwortet wurden. Es gibt wohl Fragen - auch aus den Regionalkonferenzen - , die bis heute nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet wurden. Die Konsequenz daraus ist, dass Vereine das Projekt ablehnen oder gar im Verband kündigen. Ein Beispiel für unzureichend geleistete Arbeit.

Deshalb meine Aussage



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man hat viele Projekte (Beitragserhöhung, Westensee, DAFV) der letzten Jahre und Monate als gesichert angesehen und mit einer routinemäßigen Vorgehensweise versucht durchzubekommen. Erst als sich Widerstand regte und diesen (zu spät) bemerkte, hat man seine ursprünglichen Pläne geändert. Man hat versucht einen Partner für den Westensee zu gewinnen und als das dann auf einem guten Weg war, gedacht, dass das Projekt jetzt einfach durch zu winken sei. Das es Vereine gab, die sich zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits Gedanken machten, neue Wege (ohne den LSFV) zu gehen, hatte man nicht bemerkt (das interpretiere ich zumindest aus einer Aussage im dortigen Forum). Wie auch? Wenn ein Verein Infos wünscht, muss er ja einen Offiziellen des LSFV zu seiner HV einladen. Ist das im Jahr 2015 der richtige Weg? Nein, doch es ist bis jetzt nicht in den Köpfen der Verbände angekommen. Dialoge wurden in der Vergangenheit nicht geführt und werden auch bis heute in der heilen Verbandswelt (in SH ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung) mit den Mitgliedern meiner Meinung nach nicht gesucht.



Immerhin ist es anscheinend ja so, dass man doch nicht zwingend jemanden vom LSFV einladen muss, um Fragen stellen zu können... |rolleyes. Die GF antworten wohl an einen ausgesuchten Personenkreis (?) auch auf anderen Wegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich muss das gar nicht beurteilen - wenn aber Vereine mit insgesamt zwischen 5 - bis über 6.000 Zahlern kündigen (bei insgesamt knapp 39.000) und auf ihrer HV wie aktuell Trave unter anderem die in ihren Augen schlechte Informationspolitik angeben (bei der Regionalkonferenz Lübeck soll man gehört haben: "Geht doch erst mal zurück nach Kiel und macht eure Hausaufgaben", nachdem da viele Fragen nicht beantwortet werden konnten/wollten)..), war für diese Vereine eben Arbeit und Information des LSFV nicht ausreichend.

Wenns anderen reicht, was von denen da oben erzählt wird oder die nicht konkret genug nachfragen, ists deren Sache, dann müssen die das halt auch alles zahlen.

Ich hätte mich als Präsidium/Geschäftsstelle eines LV aber auf jeden Fall mal mit den kündigenden Vereinen in Verbindung gesetzt und versucht das zu klären, vor allem, wenns so viele sind, und wäre zur HV der Vereine gekommen..

Aber was weiss ich schon...

Und wie gesagt, das ist ja kein S-H-Fänomen alleine.
Auch in B-W hat ein großer Verein beim VfG gekündigt wegen schlechter Leistung des LV, und das auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus NRW (Westfalen und Lippe) meldet man uns auch Vereine, die über einen Austritt aus Landes- und Bundesverband wg. Anträgen auf ihren HV abstimmen müssen.
> 
> Zudem sollen auch noch weitere Landesverbände zu den von uns bereits genannten beim DAFV gekündigt haben - unbestätigt, sind wir dran am verifizieren.
> 
> Abstimmung mit den Füßen halt............



Es ist da mehr Bewegung drin als in den letzten Jahrzehnten bei VDSF und DAV zusammen.

Gut, dass wenigstens einige Vereine und LV aufwachen, nachfragen und notfalls dann auch handeln und nicht weiter alles nur blind glauben und abnicken - kann einer demokratischen Kultur im Verbandsunwesen des DAFV und der ihn tragenden LV nur förderlich sein..


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

So wir hatten am Samstag unsere GV, wir haben von unseren Mitgliedern die Zustimmung bekommen aus dem Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe austreten zu können...........das wären dann ca 300 Mitglieder weniger im LV.
Werden mal sehen was uns auf der Hauptversammlung am 29 März in Werl erwartet........


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Top!!!!
#6#6#6#6

Ihr könnt dann ja in den Rheinischen eintreten - preiswerter per se meines Wissens als Westfalen/Lippe.
Und ab 2016 wohl eh raus aus dem DAFV...

Ich hoffe, dass sich wie in SH auch bei euch da noch mehr Vereine mit Kündigungen anschliessen werden - nur so kommt da Bewegung rein, gegen Argumente sind die DAFV-Verbandler ja ansonsten immun..


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Hoffe ich auch, man arbeitet dran[emoji11]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



snofla schrieb:


> man arbeitet dran


Klasse!!!

Nur so gehts!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

wer uns nicht vertritt den brauchen wir angler nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die Vereinigung der Wakenitzangler e.V. hat anscheinend in ihrer neuen Infoausgabe auch die Kündigung beim LSFV-SH bekannt gegeben (soll ich heute noch durchgefaxt kriegen, die Seite)..

Das sind weitere um die 3.300 Zahler weniger....

So langsam dürfte es mehr als  eng werden mit der geplanten Erhöhung von 50 Cent für den LV (bei den ganzen Kündigungen muss das wohl schon um 1,50 sein, um das Ausfallgeld durch Kündigungen aufzufangen)..

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für den geplanten Westenseekauf...

Immer noch hat nach unseren Infos der LSFV-SH weder mit den Vereinen, die gekündigt haben, Kontakt aufgenommen, noch seine Restmitgliedsvereine über die Kündigungen informiert, trotz der finanziellen Folgen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer noch hat nach unseren Infos der LSFV-SH weder mit den Vereinen, die gekündigt haben, Kontakt aufgenommen, noch seine Restmitgliedsvereine über die Kündigungen informiert, trotz der finanziellen Folgen...



Hast Du mal bei Youtube geguckt, ob die dazu eventuell ein Video veröffentlicht haben....? 

Oder 15% weniger Mitglieder ist bereits im Haushaltsentwurf und der Zukunftsplanung berücksichtig und somit keine Meldung wert.

Oder die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist zweitrangig.

Oder man will einfach nur das Projekt Westensee nicht gefährden.

Oder die Mitglieder haben nicht beim LSFV angerufen.

Oder das ist einfach so.

 Ich hoffe jedoch, dass alle gekündigten Vereine Ihr Stimmrecht im April wahrnehmen und ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen und *gegen* das Projekt Westensee stimmen! Denn auch im Interesse ihrer Mitglieder - die zukünftig eventuell ja teilweise zusätzlich in einen "Billigverein" eintreten  - müssen sie auf die zur Zeit in meinen Augen nicht absehbaren Folgen Rücksicht nehmen. Die "Billigvereine" sollten möglichst günstig bleiben, denn nur dann bleiben sie günstig und als zusätzliche Alternative interessant. Sollten die "Billigvereine" zu teuer werden, könnten als Folge ja auch Austritte aus den "richtigen" Vereinen - die nicht mehr Mitglied im LSFV sind - drohen. Auch wenn es nur wenige Mitglieder in den Vereinen betrifft, nämlich halt nur die, die wirkliches Interesse an den Verbandsgewässern haben. Nicht jeder, der jetzt eine Karte für ein Verbandsgewässer hat, wird die sich zwingend zukünftig kaufen möchten. Durch vereinstreue - und gerade bei den genannten Vereinen sind ja sehr gute Gewässer vorhanden - werden die sich sicherlich auch gerne mit den eigenen Gewässern zufrieden geben. Naja, und man spart ja auch einen Haufen Kohle, die man sinnvoll für seine Mitglieder investieren kann!

 Ich würde sagen, man pokert zur Zeit sehr hoch im LV und riskiert sogar die Stärke und Größe, was den Einfluss ausmacht. 25% der Angler in einem Bundesland vertrete oder plötzlich nur noch 15-20% ist ein großer Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung. Wobei - zur Zeit nimmt  man den eh nicht wahr....


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

tztztz....LV und pokern:q........zum pokern gehört etwas Köpfchen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Norbi schrieb:


> tztztz....LV und pokern:q........zum pokern gehört etwas Köpfchen :q




Na komm, die sind immerhin clever genug gewesen, dass ihnen (naja, ok. bis jetzt ;.-)))) willenlos organisierte Angelfischer das Geld hinterhergeschmissen haben, ihr Ehrenmitglied, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin im DAFV gewählt haben, und die immer noch stramm zum DAFV stehen, obwohl der genauso zerbröselt wie der LSFV-SH...

Passt scho - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend ...


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Tja Thomas die sind ja Angelfischer......ich bin Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Grins - willste Dich bei mir einschleimen?


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Auf keinen Fall....Ich kann mit dem Begriff Angelfischer nichts anfangen.Entweder bin ich Angler (Rute&Rolle)oder Fischer (Netz).
Ich möchte mich nicht als Zwitterwesen dastellen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

ok - aber bevor wir ins Offtopic kommen:
Zig Landesverbände beim DAFV gekündigt
Stuttgarter Verein beim VfG
Vereine in NRW bei Westfalen Lippe...

Der inzwischen dritte Verein, der es öffentlich gemacht hat (neben den anderen, von denen wir wissen, die aber noch nicht öffentlich machten) mit schon knapp 5.000 Zahlern beim LSFV-SH...

Abstimmung mit den Füßen...............


PS:
Dazu passt auch, dass auf der Tagung der Fischereireferenten des DAFV im Januar laut Teilnehmerliste gerade mal 20 Leute aus nur 13 Landes- und Spezialverbänden (von jetzt immerhin noch über 40) teilgenommen haben....

Da da auch welche dabei waren, bei denen die Kündigung noch ansteht bzw. die schon gekündigt haben, ist da jetzt schon anzunehmen, dass der DAFV nach 2017 nur noch aus vielleicht 10 Landes- und Spezialverbänden besteht?

Oder warum nehmen die alle ihre Aufgaben und Pflichten für ihre organisierten Angelfischer nicht wahr und kommen schon nicht mehr zu solchen Gremiensitzungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Vereinigung der Wakenitzangler e.V. hat anscheinend in ihrer neuen Infoausgabe auch die Kündigung beim LSFV-SH bekannt gegeben (*soll ich heute noch durchgefaxt kriegen, die Seite*)..
> 
> Das sind weitere um die 3.300 Zahler weniger....
> 
> ...


Gerade hab ich das Fax gekriegt - die Wakenitzjungs sprechen eine deutliche Sprache  - lobenswert.

Die Kündigung ist also demnach nicht nur wegen Westensee - auch die geplante Erhöhung des Landesverbandsbeitrages und des Bundesverbandsbeitrages findet auf Grund dessen, dass man jetzt schon nicht gerade über die"Leistungen" von LV und BV begeistert ist, nicht gerade überbordende Zustimmung -  ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren..

:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Vereinigung der Wakenitzangler e.V. hat anscheinend in ihrer neuen Infoausgabe auch die Kündigung beim LSFV-SH bekannt gegeben (soll ich heute noch durchgefaxt kriegen, die Seite)..
> 
> Das sind weitere um die 3.300 Zahler weniger....


 
 Mensch Thomas, die haben alle gar nicht gekündigt- das ist nur ein vorläufiger Austritt :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich empfehle dazu einfach die Begründung der Wakenitzangler zu lesen....

Liegt in Lübeck überall aus, die neue Infozeitschrift von denen...

Kann man sich da "abgreifen", wenn man Infos will.

Kann man ja wohl von "mündigen, organisierten Angelfischern" erwarten, dass die sich Infos holen, ist ja "keine Bringschuld vom Verband"...........
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?17797-Westensee&p=358652&viewfull=1#post358652

oder so....







PS:
Ich hab sie gelesen - die Verbandler und Verbandsclaqueure auch?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die haben das in ihrer Infozeitschrift bestimmt nur schlecht formuliert ;-)

 Der Pressesprecher vom LSFV SH weiß das bestimmt besser, ansonsten würde der das doch nicht so schreiben...

 Und das ist ja der günstigste LV, da kann man auch nicht noch die Infos auf CD gebrannt serviert bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die "mündigen" Verbandler könnten das übrigens auch direkt in Kiel beziehen, wenn sie mir nicht glauben wollen, nicht nur in Lübeck:
http://wakenitzangler.de/beitritt.html

Und zwar da:
Fisherman´s Partner, Angler - Fachmarkt in Kiel GmbH
Seekoppelweg 12
24113 Kiel
Tel. 0431/ 64739977


Nur so als Tipp für "mündige" Verbandler, dass sie da Infos "abgreifen" könnten - oder ist es da die Bringschuld der Wakenitzer, dass die den Verband informieren müssen...?????

Es hat sich ja auch keiner vom Verband bei den Vereinen gemeldet, die gekündigt haben..

Was ich davon wirklich halte, kann ich leider wieder nicht öffentlich schreiben, um nicht mit deutschem Recht in Konflikt zu kommen......


----------



## cxppx19xx (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Hallo zusammen,

im Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe ( Münster ) hat ein kleiner Verein
( ca. 100 Mitglieder ) beschlossen zum Ende des Jahres aus dem LV auszutreten.
Es hinterlässt ein Geschmäckle, da die Angler / der Verein
sich von seinen Angelvertretern weder gut beraten noch vertreten sah.

.....


----------



## snofla (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Noch einer weniger, Glückwunsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*LSFV-SH hat auch beim DAFV gekündigt​*
Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein hat auch vorsorglich beim DAFV gekündigt, bereits am 22.Dezember 2014.

Als Grund angegeben waren auch die Kündigungen (bis dahin) von 5 Mitgliedsvereinen beim LSFV-SH.

Da das weit über 3.500 Zahler wären, müsse man reagieren und vorsorglich beim DAFV kündigen.

Dass der LSFV über diese Maßnahme weder mit seinen Mitgliedern gesprochen, noch diese trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage überhaupt über die Kündigungen im Landesverband, noch über die Kündigung des LSFV-SH beim DAFV, informiert hat, spricht natürlich Bände....

Sie hoffen im LSFV ja auch, "nächstes Jahr dann die Kündigung zurücknehmen zu können" - also wenn die Mitglieder erstmal wg. Westensee eingelullt und abgezockt wurden??

Entwicklungen im Bundes- und Landesverband (Westenseekauf?) würden jetzt aber erstmal dazu zwingen.................

Schön, wenn man solche verantwortungsvolle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler hat wie im LSFV-SH, die natürlich mit solchen Infos ihre Mitglieder (Vereine) und Zahler nicht behelligen oder gar beunruhigen wollen..

Es tut mir nur immer leid, dass ich alles erst immer verifizieren muss..

Gehört hatte ich die ersten Kündigungsgerüchte des LSFV beim DAFV schon direkt nach Neujahr (konnte das aber auch nicht glauben, da gerade der LSFV-SH mit zu den größten (Kon)Fusionstreibern gehörte und die Präsidentin bei denen ja Ehrenmitglied ist und von denen vorgeschlagen wurde), konnte das aber nicht "dingfest" machen...

So hats nun bis jetzt gedauert - sorry für die lange Zeit..


Also bis jetzt insgesamt 6 gültige Kündigungen im DAFV ab 2016 (immer vorbehaltlich Zustimmung jeweiliger HV) und mindestens 2, die noch dieses Jahr über Kündigung ab 2017  abstimmen.
Und alles wohl eher größere LV..

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Dieses Verhalten des DAFV bez. ausgesprochener Kündigungen und des LSFV-SH (Nichtinformation der eigenen Mitglieder), kann man vielleicht auch damit erklären, dass ja Frau Dr. Ehrenmitglied im LSFV ist - und daher das wohl alles eine Sorte da im und rund um den LSFV.......


----------



## baal666 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wenn das stimmt, und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mal jemand so eine Meldung von dir wiederlegen konnte, dann ist das aber echt ne harte Nummer.

Weil mich die ganze Thematik interessiert, lese ich hin und wieder auch mal im LSFV Forum...da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das dort erklärt wird!?!? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte ja die Kündigung einstellen - aber wer Dokumente des DAFV öffentlich macht um Angler zu informieren, kriegt dann schnell - wie der LSFV-NDS auf der HV in Berlin - die Androhung einer Klage an den Hals ;-))

PS:
Dieses Verhalten des DAFV bez. ausgesprochener Kündigungen und des LSFV-SH (Nichtinformation der eigenen Mitglieder), kann man vielleicht auch damit erklären, dass ja Frau Dr. Ehrenmitglied im LSFV ist  - und daher das wohl alles eine Sorte da im und rund um den LSFV.......


----------



## baal666 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wenns erlaubt ist mal kurz ne OT-Frage:

Ist der Verband verpflichtet so eine Information seinen Mitgliedern, also den Vereinen, mitzuteilen!?
Wenn ja mit welchen Fristen...!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Verpflichtet?
Seine Mitglieder zu informieren?
Wo kämen wir da denn hin.................

Die sollen gefälligst wie bisher auch alles ohne Infos abnicken...

PS:
Kommt auf die jeweilige Satzung an..

Aber Respekt und Anstand gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern würde das in meinen Augen auch ohne "juristischen" Zwang definitiv notwendig machen...

Aber was weiss ich schon..............................................


----------



## baal666 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ja gut mit einer moralischen Verpflichtung brauch man da natürlich nicht kommen...Prinzip hat sich ja bewährt. #q

Werd mal gucken ob ich die Info rauskriege...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Erst mit der Ehrenpräsidentin den Untergang einläuten und dann feige vom Acker machen!


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

War da nicht mal was mit dem Treuesten der Treuen???
 Aber im Ernst wenn sich nun auch die Hollsteiner vom Acker machen, also mit die treuesten "Ratten" das sinkende Schiff verlassen, dann kann ich nur hoffen das der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg erwacht und wenigstens zum 1.1.2017 austritt. 
 Meinen Glückwunsch an die Küste.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

So richtig gibts im Angelfischerverbandsforum keine Meldungen zu den Austritten. Schade, die sind dort doch sonst so informativ.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So richtig gibts im Angelfischerverbandsforum keine Meldungen zu den Austritten. Schade, die sind dort doch sonst so informativ.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten des DAFV bez. ausgesprochener Kündigungen und des LSFV-SH (Nichtinformation der eigenen Mitglieder), kann man vielleicht auch damit erklären, dass ja Frau Dr. Ehrenmitglied im LSFV ist - und daher das wohl alles eine Sorte da im und rund um den LSFV.......


:q:q:q

Aber Kündigungen von Vereinen im eigenen LV und Kündigung des LV beim BV oder Kündigungen von weiteren LV im BV st ja nun auch nichts so Wichtiges, dass man darüber wenigstens die eigenen Leute informieren müsse..




oder so....................


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die Schuld liegt hier aber auch klar bei den Zahlenden Mitgliedern, die sich einfach nicht informieren wollen! Da kann der Verbands garnichts für. Im Angelfischerverbandsfroum wurde klar gesagt, das man einen Angelfischerverbandsvertreter einladen soll, der dann Infos mit bringt. Ausserdem sind viele Infos viel zu komplex, um sie im Angelfischerverbandsforum niederschreiben zu können.

Ausnahmen wie bei dem ausgetretenen Lübecker Verein kommen leider mal vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Sie hoffen im LSFV ja auch, "nächstes Jahr dann die Kündigung zurücknehmen zu können" - also wenn die Mitglieder erstmal wg. Westensee eingelullt und abgezockt wurden??

Entwicklungen im Bundes- und Landesverband (Westenseekauf?) würden jetzt aber erstmal dazu zwingen.................

Schön, wenn man solche verantwortungsvolle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler hat wie im LSFV-SH, die natürlich mit solchen Infos ihre Mitglieder (Vereine) und Zahler nicht behelligen oder gar beunruhigen wollen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man solche verantwortungsvolle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler hat wie im LSFV-SH, die natürlich mit solchen Infos ihre Mitglieder (Vereine) und Zahler nicht behelligen oder gar beunruhigen wollen..


 
 Das sehe ich anders! Die Mitglieder (und die Mitglieder der Vereine) wollen diese Dinge gar nicht erfahren. Warum halten die sich sonst so zurück und lassen sich das alles gefallen? Also machen die Haupt- und Ehrenamtler nur das, was die Mitglieder verlangen - nämlich nichts!

 OT an:
 PS: Thomas, die fangen an Dich im dortigen Forum zu mögen und suchen Kontakt. Die schreiben nicht mehr Dinge wie "Anglerbild" oder so, sondern Nachbarforum ;-). Nicht nur dass die hier mitlesen, nein- die melden sich hier sogar an....#6.  
OT aus

 Oder holen die sich nur hier die (Verbands-) Infos die sie wünschen?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Das sehe ich auch so. Den meisten ist überhaupt nicht klar worum es geht. Die wollen es auch nicht wissen.  Sich informieren, wo kommen wir denn da hin? Wie egal die Verbandspolitik einigen ist, habe ich erst vor einem Monat auf unserer JHV gesehen.  Da gab es einige, die nach mehr als eineinhalb Jahren überhaupt erst mitbekommen haben das der DAV nicht mehr existiert und das es nur"noch" einen DAFV gibt.  Den meisten vielleicht nicht, aber vielen ist es *******gal.  Hauptsache man kann seinem Hobby nachgehen und keiner geht einem auf die Eier.
Wo und wss mit den Beiträgen gemacht wird, uninteressant,  das es immer mehr Restriktionen gibt, unwichtig solange es einen nicht selber trifft.  Das ist das Grundproblem bei uns Deutschen, nicht nur den Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oder holen die sich nur hier die (Verbands-) Infos die sie wünschen?


Naja, wenn, wie beim DAFV und der LSFV Schleswig Holstein, nicht mal die eigenen Mitglieder (also die LV im BV, respektive die Vereine im LV) informiert werden, haben sie so wenigstens ne Infoquelle..

Es tut mir nur immer leid, dass ich alles erst immer verifizieren muss..

Gehört hatte ich die ersten Kündigungsgerüchte des LSFV beim DAFV schon direkt nach Neujahr (konnte das aber auch nicht glauben, da gerade der LSFV-SH mit zu den größten (Kon)Fusionstreibern gehörte und die Präsidentin bei denen ja Ehrenmitglied ist und von denen vorgeschlagen wurde), konnte das aber nicht "dingfest" machen...

So hats nun bis jetzt gedauert - sorry für die lange Zeit..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die haben es ja nicht einmal geschafft, die Vorstände in den Kreisverbänden zu informieren! Und die hätten Interesse an der Info gehabt!

Eventuell liegt es einfach nur daran, dass sie als zweitgrößter Naturschutzverband in S-H, mit ihrem Schreiben zum Westensee-Projekt mit dem inhaltslosen Geplänkel auf 9 Seiten Papier, nicht noch mehr Bäume für die 10te Seite mit so unwichtigen Dingen wie Kündigungen von 5 Vereinen und die Kündigung des LSFV SH im DAFV fällen wollten.

Ich kann das Verhalten des Verbandes genauso wenig wie das Verhalten der Kreisverbände und Vereine verstehen! Warum lassen die sich das alles gefallen?

Aber man kann ja auch mal über die Gründe *spekulieren.*

Wenn man 3500 (oder deutlich mehr!) Mitglieder verliert und der einzige Trumpf im Ärmel die interessanten Verbandsgewässer des LSFV SH (NOK,ELK) sind, dann kann man ja die Idee haben, durch den Austritt verhindern zu wollen, dass sich die Vereine zum Beispiel dem LAV Union Nord anschließen und die Mitglieder dieser Vereine über den DAFV weiterhin günstig die Verbandsgewässer des LSFV SH beangeln können. Andeutungen dazu, das zu unterbinden, gab es ja vom Pressesprecher bereits am 16.01.2015 im dortigen Forum (denn obwohl die Kündigung des LSFV beim DAFV bereits ausgesprochen war, hat man die Mitglieder nicht informiert bzw. in meinen Augen sogar bewusst die Wahrheit vorenthalten!). Denn jetzt gewinnt die Aussage des Pressesprechers - *dass ein Verein aus S-H in den Gewässern des LSFV SH angeln will, auch im LSFV-SH Mitglied sein muss* - deutlich mehr an Bedeutung. Durch diese Aussage wird natürlich meine Spekulation unterfeuert!

Auch werden die Einsparungen der Zahlungen an den DAFV (bei 3.- Euro ab 2016 immerhin knapp 120.000.- Euro!) nicht in der Berechnung zum Westensee- Projekt vom 29.01.2015 einbezogen. Das sind ja Gelder, die die Vereine ab 2016 mehr zur Verfügung haben (die werden ja nicht die Beiträge in ihren Vereinen um die 3.- Euro senken). Oder will (wollte :q) man dieses auf der HV im April als Geschenk präsentieren? 

Wenn man jetzt im dortigen Forum liest, könnte man aktuell den Eindruck gewinnen, dass der LSFV den Bogen überspannt hat! Aufwachen Ihr Angler in S-H!!!!

Ich glaube ich muss die Tage noch mal einen raushauen, was so alles hinter den Kulissen passiert ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die abnickenden Zahler der organisierten Angelfischer in SH und die Verbandsclaqeure da wird das auch weiter wenig interessieren und die werden weiter abnicken und zahlen und sich von ihren Landesverbandlern im Haupt- und "Ehren"amt am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen lassen:
Wetten??


----------



## Hezaru (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch an die Küste#6
Das Ganze ist garnicht so einfach weil die meisten Angler (ja Thomas, ich weiss) nichts von Verbänden und deren Existenz wissen.
Es kommt jetzt noch drauf an das keine Kündigungen zurückgezogen werden und auf Niedersachsen. Was ich so grob im Hinterkopf hab sind das sehr viele Mitglieder und die sind der Knackpunkt ab 2017.
Uns Bayern geht es ja erstmal nix mehr an.
Aber um weiteren Schaden für Angler in Deutschland zu vermeiden, müssen die halt (DAFV) erstmal weg. (siehe Aussage Dr. Spahn usw.)#d
Ich denke so langsam aber sicher hängt es rein an der Entscheidung NDS (leider auch ein Jahr vergeigt) und ob Kündigungen zurückgezogen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch an die Küste#6



Für was Glückwünsche an die Küste?
Weil die ihre Mitglieder nicht informiert haben?
Weil sie eh wieder reinwollen (wohl nach Kauf Westensee)?

Es haben ja auch ausserdem noch gekündigt:
Weser-Ems (da ist der Finanzvie des DAFV Präsi im LV, der Naturschutzreferent des DAFV ist der W-E Biologe..)..
Hessen
Saarland
Rheinischer
AGSB Bayern
Raus sind schon LFV Bayern (Obwohl die Drecksäcke erst für die (Kon)fusion gestimmt haben und das Desaster so erst ermöglicht und die anderen rein getrieben haben)
VfG B-W

Und gegen den DSAV läuft ein Einspruchsverfahren, so dass die nur schwebend drin sind.

Und nicht nur NDS stimmt nochmal drüber ab, Sachsen hat das ja auch angekündigt.

Für den Rest wird das jedenfalls richtig, aber richtig teuer, wenn sie die Trümmertruppe erhalten wollen ;-)))

Auch im Hinblick auf Eigenverwaltungsanteil.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Mensch Thomas. Sei doch nicht so. Na klar Glückwunsch.  Das sollte doch bestimmt eine nette Osterüberraschung werden.  So was verrät man doch nicht vorher.  Dummerweise ist es zu früh Rausgekommen.


----------



## Hezaru (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ja Okay,
das mit dem nicht informieren hab ich vergessen zu schreiben.
Man gewöhnt sich einfach zu sehr daran. Egal obs in der Satzung steht oder nicht es ist sowas von Erbarmlich.
Aber bei denen hats eine erfolgreiche Tradition.
Bayern hat schon vor der Fusion vor der Finanzsituation und dringendem Handlungsbedarf geschrieben. Die haben halt frühzeitiger als andere die Handbremse gezogen. Ich denke das hängt mit dem Rücktritt von M. Braun zusammen.
Schlauerweise wurde die Satzung geändert und der BV-Beitrag als Umlage für den LV weiterkassiert. Reschpeckt, merkt keine Sau, bzw. (Angelfischer)
Beim Glückwunsch bleib ich auch mit dem Risiko, den BV-Beitrag in eine Umlage zu wandeln und dafür ein Gewässer zu kaufen (einen See z.B.|supergri).
Mit etwas Hirn könnten sich auch ein paar Vereine zusammentun und z.B. einen See kaufen..|kopfkrat
Wenn man Kosten spart, z.B. durch einen Verbandsaustritt, müsste sowas doch finanzierbar sein..:m


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Grad mal deren Seite aufgerufen http://www.lsfv-sh.de/ und tatsächlich, da steht es: 
"_Alles muss raus..._" |bigeyes

Oh, da geht es doch um was ganz anderes, die Bergung von Fischen. Aber vielleicht sollte dieser passende Spruch ja eine versteckte Botschaft sein. :m

Ich begrüsse es natürlich, dass auch die Nordlichter raus gehen, bezweifel aber, dass sie es tun, weil ihnen ein Licht aufgegangen ist.

Dass die Mitglieder es über das Anglerboard, dem Wikileaks des Angelns, erfahren, dürfte die Stimmung bei einigen nicht gerade steigern. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass die Mitglieder es über das Anglerboard, dem Wikileaks des Angelns, erfahren, dürfte die Stimmung bei einigen nicht gerade steigern. |supergri


Und dass sie ja wieder reinwollen, wie sie ja in der Kündigung schon ankündigen - wohl nachdem sie den Westensee kaufen konnten, mit dem Argument, ja nun dafür auch die gesparte BV-Kohle zu haben..??

Haben sie Abstimmung Kauf dann in der Tasche, können sie ja genauso wieder die Kündigung DAFV zurückziehen, wie sie jetzt ohne Information gekündigt hatten  ;-))

Die Schafe werden am Ende dann schon zahlen - wie immer............

Da kann man dann auch mal kurzfristig seinem Ehrenmitglied, der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit einer "Kündigung" vors Schienbein treten - die versteht das sicher, da sie ja auch nix von zeitnaher Information ihrer Mitglieder bei Kündigungen hält........


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grad mal deren Seite aufgerufen http://www.lsfv-sh.de/ und tatsächlich, da steht es:
> "_Alles muss raus..._" |bigeyes


Zumindest Humor haben sie.



> Dass die Mitglieder es über das Anglerboard, dem Wikileaks des Angelns, erfahren, dürfte die Stimmung bei einigen nicht gerade steigern. |supergri


Mach dir keine Sorgen, die Meisten merken eh nichts. Ein paar Vereinzelte werden die Stirn runzeln, aber von den Verbandslakaien schon eines Besseren belehrt werden.


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

mittlerweile merke ich das ich dumm war, jetzt erlebe ich das ich zusätzlich noch verarscht wurde, Danke an Westfalen und Lippe


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Verarscht?
Du meinst wegen der von denen geplanten Beitragserhöhung?
Weils immer verbreitet wurde, 50 Cent?

Naja, siehe Zahlen oben und hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246,
 bei den vielen Kündigungen im DAFV wird der eine Euro, den sie als Erhöhung für den BV einplanen, bei Weitem nicht reichen..

Die werden mindestens 4 - 6 Euro mehr für den BV einplanen müssen, wenn sie nicht auch im DAFV kündigen...

Und wenn die meinen, 1,50 mehr zusätzlich für ihre eigene tolle Leistung zu kriegen?

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend wird das von den Delegierten ihrer Vereine entschieden werden...

Bis jetzt haben sie also 2,50 Euro angekündigt in der Tagesordnung zu ihrer HV (1 Euro BV, der nie reichen wird, 1,50 in den eigenen Sack)..

Einfache Rechnung für Vereinsvorsitzende, da es ja in NRW mehrere Landesverbände gibt, wie z. B. den Rheinischen, der ja beim DAFV gekündigt hat:
RhFV, derzeit *7,00 Euro* (keine Erhöhung geplant)
W-L, derzeit 7,70 Euro, geplant 9,20 Euro (plus 1,50 €) zzgl. 1,00 € mehr für den DAFV macht zusammen *10,20 Euro*. 

Damit bei Westfalen/Lippe MINDESTENS 3,20 € mehr als beim RhFV.

3,20 mal 1000 Mitglieder gleich 3.200 Euro gleich viel Kohle über für einen Verein.

Abwerben dürfen die LV ja meines Wissens da die Vereine nicht, selber wechseln darf und kann (und sollte bei den Zahlen) aber ein Verein problemlos.

Aber ich Schwabe sehe das vielleicht anders, als die vielleicht nicht so als sparsam bekannten NRWler???
;-)))))

Aber abstimmen mit den Füßen ist immer ein guter Tipp, wenn man so abgezockt werden soll, ob in SH oder in NRW...

Gucksch Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298811


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich finde, dass das mit der Kündigung des LSFV SH schon eine Nummer ist- insbesondere die Informationspolitik des Verbandes!

Wenn man sich im dortigen Forum mal die Aussagen der Offiziellen zum DAFV durchliest, fragt man sich, warum die ihren Mitgliedern diese Information vorenthalten haben. In der "Neujahrsansprache" formulierte man noch positiv "der DAFV kommt immer mehr in Fahrt" , Ende Januar schrieb der GF "vor der nächsten Hauptversammlung Ende des Jahres wird es keine entscheidungsrelevanten Neuigkeiten geben" oder auch "der LSFV SH hat sich zum DAFV positioniert" (Pressesprecher im Januar 2015). Warum?

Vor ein paar Monaten hieß es immer "man braucht nur in Kiel anzurufen, um Infos zu erhalten" oder "Ihr müsst Euren Vorstand fragen, warum er nicht informiert". Heute muss man Vertreter des LSFV einladen. Die Personen, die die Informationspolitik so verteidigt haben, wollten auch jetzt ihre Vereinsmitglieder nicht informieren. Bewusst anscheinend, da es heute sinngemäß heißt "wer nicht zur HV seines Vereines kommt, hat selber Schuld". So ändern sich die Zeiten.

Wenn solch wichtige Informationen nicht an die Mitglieder (der Verbände und der Vereine) kommuniziert werden, wundern man sich über Misstrauen und eine drohende Spaltung des Verbandes? Die zerstören nicht nur die Einheit der Angler in Deutschland, nein, auch jetzt schon im Land und sogar in den Vereinen! Es ist doch klar, dass das zur Unzufriedenheit bei Vereinsmitgliedern führt (deren Vereine gekündigt haben), die Interesse an Verbandsgewässern haben. Also gibt es eine Spaltung im DAFV, im LSFV SH und eine drohende Spaltung in den Vereinen. Welche Motive mögen sich dahinter verbergen? Oder ist das nur ein Zeichen, dass denen der einzelne Angler und das Angeln egal ist? Weil man ja eh ein Naturschutzverband ist, der sich von Anglern bezahlen lässt? 

Ich bin auf die weitere Entwicklung und die Argumente am 26.April bei der HV gespannt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oder ist das nur ein Zeichen, dass denen der einzelne Angler und das Angeln egal ist? Weil man ja eh ein Naturschutzverband ist, der sich von Anglern bezahlen lässt?


So ist das halt und ja beileibe nix Neues - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass sie ja wieder reinwollen, wie sie ja in der Kündigung schon ankündigen - wohl nachdem sie den Westensee kaufen konnten, mit dem Argument, ja nun dafür auch die gesparte BV-Kohle zu haben..??
> 
> Haben sie Abstimmung Kauf dann in der Tasche, können sie ja genauso wieder die Kündigung DAFV zurückziehen, wie sie jetzt ohne Information gekündigt hatten ;-))


 
 Naja, wenn 5 Vereine, die im LSFV SH gekündigt haben, als Begründung für die Kündigung im DAFV angegeben wurden, kann man ja - wenn diese 5 Vereine (wobei ja einer auch ausreichend ist) ihre Kündigung zurückgezogen haben - wieder in den DAFV eintreten. Dass die 5 Vereine nicht wegen dem DAFV, sondern wegen der Arbeit des LSFV SH gekündigt haben, war wohl auch nicht erwähnenswert....

 Alleine das mit den 5 Vereinen als Kündigungsgrund anzugeben zeigt in meinen Augen einmal den Charakter mancher Personen. Einsicht zu eigenen Fehler oder Kritik an der eigenen Arbeit- Fehlanzeige! 

 Selbstdarsteller...


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Abstimmung mit den Füßen. Man kann die Kündigung des SH-Verbandes ja kritisieren. Aber unter der hier gewählten Überschrift hat der Verband, der ja immerhin die "Heimat" der DAFV-Präsidentin ist, natürlich auf das per pedes - Ergebnis gehört.
 Der DAFV gerät wegen der von ihm beabsichtigten Beitragserhöhungen immer tiefer in die Existenzkrise. Alternativen zum Erhöhungskurs müssten radikal ausfallen - aber Alternativangebote sind nicht in Sicht. Was ist der Plan B, wenn die Erhöhung nicht zustande kommt und vielleicht noch weitere LV austreten? Ein solcher scheint nicht einmal erwogen zu werden.
 Auf diese schmalen Spur kann der DAFV nicht mehr lange durchhalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was ist der Plan B, wenn die Erhöhung nicht zustande kommt und vielleicht noch weitere LV austreten?



Möglicherweise die Verlegung des Wohnsitzes der Präsidentin nach Hamburg, um wieder eine Bühne zu haben. Oder ein Kooperationsvertrag mit den Imkern.
Oder man bittet das Europäische Parlament um Zuschüsse zur Pflege des heimischen Brauchtums.

Wer weiß............


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Überschrift hat der Verband, der ja immerhin die "Heimat" der DAFV-Präsidentin ist, natürlich auf das per pedes - Ergebnis gehört.


Nicht vergessen:
Die wollen ja wieder rein, laut Kündigungsschreiben - vermutlich nachdem sie ihre Mitglieder zum bezahlen des Westensees gekriegt haben..???

Denn die Kohle brauchen sie zuerst - nachher, wenn sie wieder drin sind, werden die Schafe auf SHs saftigen Weiden schon brav wieder weiter zahlen für den BV....


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise die Verlegung des Wohnsitzes der Präsidentin nach Hamburg, um wieder eine Bühne zu haben.


 

Medien melden das wohl zu 99% Rot/Grün kommt,nix mit FDP.

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Na dann wäre als Bühne in HH ja noch das Ohnsorg Theater..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nicht vergessen:
> Die wollen ja wieder rein, laut Kündigungsschreiben - vermutlich nachdem sie ihre Mitglieder zum bezahlen des Westensees gekriegt haben..???
> 
> Denn die Kohle brauchen sie zuerst - nachher, wenn sie wieder drin sind, werden die Schafe auf SHs saftigen Weiden schon brav wieder weiter zahlen für den BV....*



Man kann das nicht oft genug wiederholen, damit die letzten aufwachen! Nicht das ich denke, dass da eine Strategie hinter steht, aber die Idee könnte einen schon kommen. So wie Thomas das ja schon mehrfach dargestellt hat.

Es gab ja schon Dinge im DAFV und im LSFV SH, die so unglaublich waren. Also kann ein doch eh nichts mehr wundern oder gar überraschen in der heilen Verbandswelt. 

Die Schleswig-Holsteiner haben ja mittlerweile auch eine doch sehr zurückhaltende Informationspolitik, analog zum DAFV. 

Das war ja mal anders. 

In 2014 war ja laut dem Geschäftsführer z.B. auch niemand vom LSFV SH für irgendwelche Posten im DAFV im Gespräch. 

Wenn man die Kündigung zurückzieht, ja, wie sieht dass dann bloß aus...? Ob die solch Ideen mitteilen würden, wenn es diese Planspiele geben würde? #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Nicht vergessen dabei auch:
Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ist EHRENMITGLIED des LSFV-SH und wurde von diesem als Präsidentin des DAFV überhaupt erst ins Spiel gebracht!!!

Dass die da evtl. zusammen mauscheln, kann man wohl durchaus in Erwägung ziehen.

Ebensowenig sollte man vergessen, dass  der LSFV seine Mitglieder (die Vereine) genauso wenig über die Kündigungen von Vereinen mit einer durchaus nicht unbeträchtlichen Anzahl an Mitgliedern informiert hat, wie über die eigene Kündigung beim DAFV mit Wiedereintrittsabsicht.

Obwohl das im Falle des Durchziehens ernste finanzielle Konsequenzen für die VEreine des LSFV hätte, sowohl für den Kauf Westensee wie für die sowieso angestrebte LV-interne Beitragserhöhung (die dann ja nicht reichen würde)....

Und wer jetzt immer noch meint, solche Verbände würden an Angler oder das Angeln denken, oder für diese etwas unternehmen, der kann sich dazu gerne im Forum des LSFV-SH die Äußerungen von Pressereferent und Geschäftsführer dazu mal angucken..

Von "mündigen Mitgliedern", die sich gefälligst selber Infos beim Verband "abgreifen sollen" (man muss nicht informieren) bis hin zu einer wohl kaum anders als "Verschleierungstaktik" zu nennenden Äußerungen auf konkrete Fragen zu Austritt von Mitgliedern aus dem LSFV, zu einem Zeitpunkt, als genau deswegen der LSFV schon beim DAFV sein eigene Kündigung eingebracht hatte..

Jeder organisierte Angelfischer kriegt die Vereine und Verbände, die er verdient............


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Cool, wie schnell sich manches bewahrheitet.

Der Pressesprecher des LSFV filosofiert jetzt schon drüber, dass man die Beiträge, die man bei entsprechender Abstimmung und Austritt DAFV sparen würde, ja für den Kauf Westensee einsetzen könne...
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?17797-Westensee&p=359375&viewfull=1#post359375

Da ja aber Infos für die eigenen Mitglieder da eher sparsam sind (die müssen ja bei uns mitlesen, um wenigstens einigermaßen informiert zu sein), hat er vergessen darauf hinzuweisen, dass ja in der Kündigung schon drin steht:
_“Das Ziel bleibt eine funktionierende Einheit der Angler in Deutschland
*Deshalb hoffen wir sehr, die Kündigung im nächsten Jahr zurücknehmen zu können*”_

Wat denn nu?

Langsam werd ich mir selber unheimlich, so schnell wie sich manche Vermutung zu bestätigen scheint...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Die wollen ja wieder rein, laut Kündigungsschreiben - vermutlich nachdem sie ihre Mitglieder zum bezahlen des Westensees gekriegt haben..???
> 
> Denn die Kohle brauchen sie zuerst - nachher, wenn sie wieder drin sind, werden die Schafe auf SHs saftigen Weiden schon brav wieder weiter zahlen für den BV....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen dabei auch:
> Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ist EHRENMITGLIED des LSFV-SH und wurde von diesem als Präsidentin des DAFV überhaupt erst ins Spiel gebracht!!!
> 
> Dass die da evtl. zusammen mauscheln, kann man wohl durchaus in Erwägung ziehen.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und dort gelesen.

Ist schon interessant, wie sich Michaal Kuhr windet.

Für wie blöd halten die die Angler eigentlich? Und wie blöd können Angler sein, die auf sowas reinfallen?

Alles schön vorbereiten, damit die Angler nur noch abnicken können und nachher behaupten :"Ihr habt das doch so gewollt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Für wie blöd halten die die Angler eigentlich? Und wie blöd können Angler sein, die auf sowas reinfallen?


Organisierte Angelfischer bitte - denn das ist ja ne rein verbandsinterne Geschichte, die Angler nicht betrifft..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant, wie sich Michaal Kuhr windet.


 
 Sehr geil!:q





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für wie blöd halten die die Angler eigentlich? Und wie blöd können Angler sein, die auf sowas reinfallen?
> 
> Alles schön vorbereiten, damit die Angler nur noch abnicken können und nachher behaupten :"Ihr habt das doch so gewollt"


 
 Wieso? Hat doch in der Vergangenheit immer sehr gut geklappt. Ob da mit jetzt Schluss ist? Ich denke, das darf zu recht bezweifelt werden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Organisierte Angelfischer bitte - denn das ist ja ne rein verbandsinterne Geschichte, die Angler nicht betrifft..



Im Thema ja, die Folgen dieser Strategie betreffen leider in anderen Belangen auch nichtorganisierte Angler. 
Und die halte ich für keinen Deut besser, als die organisierten. Höchstens noch desinteressierter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Da muss ich Dir leider recht geben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Ist schon interessant, wie sich Michaal Kuhr windet._

 Sehr geil!:q




Huch, ein peinlicher Druckfheler.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?17797-Westensee&p=359375&viewfull=1#post359375 ...


Eigentlich ist so ein LFV-Forum ja eine tolle & vorbildliche Sache.
Leider herrscht dort eine Arroganz der Verbandsvertreter in einem Ausmaß, dass ich da kaum mitlesen kann.
Das ist schlimmeres Fremdschämen als bei jeder Asi-RTL-Nachmittags-Doku.

Beispiel:
_"Anstatt hier vernünftig und sachlich über pro und contra eines  Austrittes des LSFV-SH aus dem DAFV zu diskutieren... "_
So ein Kalauer nachdem man selbst nicht mal über die Kündigung informiert hat, die SHler es aus dem Anglerboard erfahren mussten!

_"... wird hier immer wieder auf der angeblich so  schlechten Informationspolitik des LSFV-SH herumgeritten."_
Wie das wohl kommt!?

_"Merkt Ihr es  nicht langsam selbst: Der LSFV-SH scheint irgendwie nicht Euer Verband  zu sein..."_
= Kritiker, verpisst euch, niemand hat die Schafherde nervös zu machen.

Es ist einfach widerlich! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Einer ist auf jeden Fall raus........​*Es dauert manchmal ein bisschen, bis wir Infos aus verschiedenen Quellen zu einem Vorgang haben, um das auch verifizieren zu können. Daher jetzt erst der Bericht zur Sondersitzung von Weser-Ems.

Im Landesverband Weser-Ems, von dem eine Kündigung beim DAFV vorliegt wegen der Beitragserhöhung, fand eine Sitzung des Präsidiums mit den Vereinsvorständen statt.

Anwesend waren nach unseren Informationen um die 150 - 200 Personen aus 50 - 60 Vereinen.

Es ist natürlich mehr als peinlich, wenn das Präsidium eines Landesverbandes durch einen Beschluss seiner eigenen Hauptversammlung gezwungen wird, beim DAFV zu kündigen. 

Bei dem der LV-Präsi Vizepräsident für Finanzen ist und der Biologe Referent für Naturschutz.

Kein Wunder, dass das Weser-Ems -Präsidium versuchte, hier eine Kurskorrektur hin zu bekommen.

Da der "Wunsch", im DAFV zu bleiben, wohl aber auch im Präsidium selber eher nur beim Präsidenten (Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen im DAFV) wirklich vorhanden ist, war das wohl auch der Versuch hier innerlandesverbandlich wieder eine gemeinsame Linie zu finden. Und vor allem die Mitglieder, die Vereine, mit in Verantwortung zu nehmen bzw. "auf Linie" zu bringen.

Klar wurde am Ende, das es keinesfalls alleine die Beitragserhöhung war, welche für Unmut bei den Vereinen gesorgt hatte, sondern auch vor allem inhaltliche Punkte und die als nicht zufriedenstellend empfundene "Leistung" des DAFV.

Das Präsidium des DAFV hatte ja den neugegründeten DSAV aufgenommen, ohne vorher seine Mitglieder, die LV, zu informieren oder zu fragen.

Die Vereinsvorsitzenden bei Weser-Ems hatten nun - angeblich einstimmig - klar gemacht, dass Weser-Ems nur im DAFV bleiben würde, wenn der DSAV raus wäre.

Mit DSAV im DAFV kein Weser-Ems, war die klare Aussage und Abstimmung.

Da gegen den DSAV eh noch ein Widerspruchsverfahren läuft, das auf dem Verbandsausschuss am 14. März behandelt werden muss - und im Falle dessen, dass der Widerspruch da abgelehnt werden würde, muss das dann auf der Hauptversammlung des DAFV im Oktober entschieden werden.

Da hat Präsi Pieper seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, in ganz nette Schwierigkeiten gebracht.

Die kann nun entscheiden, ob ihr "Alleingang" mit Aufnahme des DSAV nun nachträglich korrigiert wird und sie so blamiert wird.

Oder ob sie sich unglaubwürdig macht, indem sie die wieder raus haben will, um den wesentlich größeren LV Weser-Ems als Zahlvieh im  finanziell mehr als angeschlagenen DAFV zu halten.

Was aber auch nach Rausschmiss DSAV immer noch fraglich wäre. 

Denn zurückgenommen, wie sich das Pieper angeblich wünschte (er hängt wohl an seinem Vizepräsiposten im DAFV), wurde ja die Kündigung nicht.

Der Bericht von der Verbandsausschusssitzung am 14. März wird sicher für viele Diskussionen sorgen in den Landesverbänden und deren Vereinen, die noch ihre HV vor sich  haben in Weser-Ems (aber das sicher nicht nur in Weser-Ems.)..


Und letztlich entschieden über eine Rücknahme der Kündigung wird erst auf einer Sondersitzung nach der Hauptversammlung des DAFV, so nach übereinstimmender Information.


Statt also endlich richtig Schluss zu machen und den DAFV aufzulösen, geht das lange und langsame Spiel der Selbstzerfledderung wohl weiter - im DAFV wie in den LV....

Aber raus ist am Ende jedenfalls einer der LV - Weser-Ems oder der DSAV...




Teutschland, einich Anglerlant - oder so...........................


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Fürchterlich diese Erpressungsversuche.
Wie im Kindergarten.

Aus welchem Grund will der Vorsitzende von Weser- Ems den DAFV verlassen wenn der DSAV im DAFV bleibt?
Wegen Wettfischen und der Problematik mit den Finanzbehörden oder aus Prinzip?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Nicht der Vorsitzende, die Vereine wollen das ..

Wegen Wettangeln..

Ich nehme an, das war aber auch nur vorgeschoben, um ihrem Präsi nicht ne volle Klatsche zu geben, da der ja noch Vizepräsi für Finanzen im DAFV ist...

Und sie nicht gleich die Kündigung beim DAFV vollends fest gemacht haben damit..

Dass das alles kein allzu gutes Licht auf den DAFV und dessen Präsidentin/Präsidium, wie auch auf Weser-Ems und dessen Präsidium und Mitglieder wirft, und dass man sicherlich nicht bedacht hat, welche Schwierigkeiten man damit für den DAFV und seine Präsidentin herauf beschwört (oder vielleicht gerade doch???), das kann man wohl auch konstatieren..


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Unter den taktischen Kündigungen (nicht finanziell & nicht wirklich inhaltlich bedingt; siehe auch SH) ist das m.M.n. die schäbigste.

Das ganze System ist so von Inkompetenz, Missgunst und gegenseitiger Verachtung durchtränkt, da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass das Auseinanderbröseln unaufhaltsam ist und eine gemeinsame Arbeit auch nie möglich war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ganze System ist so von Inkompetenz, Missgunst und gegenseitiger Verachtung durchtränkt, da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass das Auseinanderbröseln unaufhaltsam ist und eine gemeinsame Arbeit auch nie möglich war.


So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Fatal.
 Da kann es keinen Sieger geben. Pieper nicht, Quinger nicht, Happach-Kasan schon gar nicht. Sie müssen versuchen, diese Kuh vor der Delegiertenversammlung vom Eis zu bekommen.
 Aber möglicherweise sind die Fronten schon zu verhärtet aufgrund der monatelangen inneren Spannungen im DAFV. Das Präsidium bildet ein Machtvakuum, das an ein schwarzes Loch erinnert. Happach-Kasan hat längst die Kontrolle verloren, die sie vielleicht niemals hatte. Ganz offenbar hat sie ihre Aufgabe und ihre Rolle komplett unterschätzt. Es ist auch naheliegend, dass sie keine Berater hat, jedenfalls keine, die diesen Namen verdienen. So jedenfalls kann es nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Fatal.
> Da kann es keinen Sieger geben. Pieper nicht, Quinger nicht, Happach-Kasan schon gar nicht. Sie müssen versuchen, diese Kuh vor der Delegiertenversammlung vom Eis zu bekommen.
> Aber möglicherweise sind die Fronten schon zu verhärtet aufgrund der monatelangen inneren Spannungen im DAFV. Das Präsidium bildet ein Machtvakuum, das an ein schwarzes Loch erinnert. Happach-Kasan hat längst die Kontrolle verloren, die sie vielleicht niemals hatte. Ganz offenbar hat sie ihre Aufgabe und ihre Rolle komplett unterschätzt. Es ist auch naheliegend, dass sie keine Berater hat, jedenfalls keine, die diesen Namen verdienen. So jedenfalls kann es nur noch schlimmer werden.




Tja, was hat man sich vorgestellt als zwei Verbände sich zusammenschlossen?
Der VDSF mit seiner sturen Anti- Angeln- Haltung, Fischen zum Essen und No "Wettkampfangeln" und der DAV mit seiner weitaus liberaleren Einstellung?

Das Desaster war doch allen gebildeten Anglern klar....so wie die Übernahme ablief.

Der VDSF wollte den DAV einfach platt machen. *Punkt*

Liberalisierung war doch gar nicht deren Plan.


----------



## Norbi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Happach-Kasan schon gar nicht. Sie müssen versuchen, diese Kuh vor der Delegiertenversammlung vom Eis zu bekommen.

Das ist mal ne Aussage!!!


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

:m
Sehr schön.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Aber spielen wir diese "Wahl" doch mal gedanklich durch.

a) der DSAV bleibt drin
Die LVs, die bislang noch nicht gekündigt haben oder eine solche Kündigung nicht planen, sind doch zu einem guten Teil (VDSF-Ideologie-)Hardliner pur.
Wie sollen diese mit einer solchen Entscheidung leben können, bzw. mit dem liberalen DSAV (wenn man diesen denn so sehen will) zusammenarbeiten?
b) DSAV fliegt, Weser-Ems zieht Kündigung zurück
Was würde dies den letzten Mitglieder n sagen, die sich eine wenigstens halbwegs Anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik im Sinne des Ex-DAVs wünschen?

Frei nach Willi Brandt:
Es bricht auseinander, was auseinandergebrochen gehört.

Und Happach-Kasan?
Dass die der maximale Griff ins Klo war, haben doch mittlerweile alle eingesehen, egal zu welcher Richtung gehörend.
Die einzige Person, die nicht peilt, dass sie diesen Sauhaufen nie einen, nicht mal zusammenhalten kann, sie völlig fehl am Platz & überfordert ist und durch Inkompetenz nur noch für maximale Peinlichkeit sorgt, ist sie bislang selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Pieper nicht, Quinger nicht, Happach-Kasan schon gar nicht. Sie müssen versuchen, diese Kuh vor der Delegiertenversammlung vom Eis zu bekommen.


Namensvetter, you made my day ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Und nicht vergessen:
Das wollten die Vereine da so, Pieper wäre es wohl am liebsten gewesen, die Kündigung ganz zurückziehen zu können ..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht der Vorsitzende, die Vereine wollen das ..
> 
> Wegen Wettangeln..
> 
> ...




Davon ab:
Weg mit dem Kaschperletheater DAFV und weg mit all denen, denen wir diese unfähige Trümmertruppe zu verdanken haben und/oder die heute noch dazu stehen.

Also u. a. denen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor da keine Rücktritte der Verantwortlichen bzw. Entlassungen (wenn sichs um Hauptamtliche handelt) und/oder klare, eindeutige Entschuldigen für das Desaster und deren Verantwortung dafür kommen, sind die LV für eine wie auch immer geartete Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischer schlicht nicht satisfaktionsfähig.



Vorher wird NIEMALS irgendwas Sinnvolles für Angler oder das Angeln passieren..

Aber ist ja ein anderes Thema, lassen wir die also sich in ihrer gnadenlosen Weisheit und Kommunikationsfähigkeit weiter selber zäh und langsam erledigen nach dem Motto "Abstimmen mit den Füßen"...


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es die Vereine sind die dem DASV ablehnen.

Passt schon nicht weil es im Weser Ems bereich genug Veranstaltungen gab/gibt egal ob auf Vereinsbasis,Gemeinschaft...... 

Und wer dem Präsi kennt,kennt auch seine einstellung zum thema Angeln und weiß wie es um seinen Ruf in der "hegefisch fraktion" steht.

Darum glaube ich nicht daran das es der Wunsch der Vereine selbst ist,da steckt mehr dahinter als einige denken.




Meiner meinung nach.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wäre einstimmig so gefordert worden von denen..
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...
Wenns den organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen von Weser-Ems so nicht passt, müssen sie halt ihre Vorstände abwählen..


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre einstimmig so gefordert worden von denen..


 

Ja kann ja sein,aber ich glaube nicht daran das die so auch zu 100% denken,kenne etliche aus der gegend die fast nur Stippen gehen usw.Mannschaften Teams....

Da steckt irgendwas dahinter sagt mir mein gefühl und ich glaube da bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja kann ja sein,aber ich glaube nicht daran das die so auch zu 100% denken,kenne etliche aus der gegend die fast nur Stippen gehen usw.Mannschaften Teams....
> 
> Da steckt irgendwas dahinter sagt mir mein gefühl und ich glaube da bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt.


Ganz ehrlich?

Wayne juckts denn noch??

Weg mit der ganzen Trümmertruppe...

Hat keine Zukunft...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Weg mit dem Kaschperletheater DAFV und weg mit all denen, denen wir diese unfähige Trümmertruppe zu verdanken haben und/oder die heute noch dazu stehen.
> 
> Also u. a. denen:
> ...


----------



## Carassius venator (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Na ja,

es ist alles ein bißchen verworren; der eine oder andere ehem. VDSF-LV witterte seine Chance, dass auch für den Verband mehr heraus zu holen wäre, der andere ist unzufrieden, mehr die Chef-Etage, dass nichts bei der Postenbesetzung für die LV-Chefs herausgekommen ist, unser Präsi Bernhard P. hat es zwar "geschafft", er ist stellvertr. Finanz-Präsi im Bundesverband, aber ich habe den Eindruck, so richtig zufrieden scheint er auch mit dem Ergebnis nicht zu sein.

Seine Truppe Weser-Ems möchte auch nicht mehr, obwohl er sicherlich seinen Mitstreitern im Präsidium versprochen hat, dass er die Vereins-Fürsten schon auf dem richtigen Weg bringen wird. Das hat offensichtlich nicht richtig geklappt!

Aber wie ich schon schrieb: Wir können uns alle überschlagen und mit der Birne gegen die Wand laufen -
erstmal stehen sie da vorne und bestimmen die ANGLER-POLITIK!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> -
> erstmal stehen sie da vorne und bestimmen die ANGLER-POLITIK!


nö, die der organisierten Angelfischer, unter  der dann auch Angler leiden müssen..

Weg mit dem ganzen Ges......................


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja kann ja sein,aber ich glaube nicht daran das die so auch zu 100% denken,kenne etliche aus der gegend die fast nur Stippen gehen usw.Mannschaften Teams....
> 
> Da steckt irgendwas dahinter sagt mir mein gefühl und ich glaube da bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt.



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.

Da stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## Carassius venator (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Nö nö, 

ist einfach zu einfach!

Hier in Nds. sind alle Angler, die nicht schwarz angeln oder zu den Forellen-Puffs marschieren, irgendwie organisierte Angler; d.h. sie sind in Vereinen, die dem VDFS angeschlossen >waren<.

Wenn man wie hier im Stadtgebiet in 25 Kanälen, Flüssen, Seen und Teichen angeln will, die einmal jährlich nach Bedarf besetzt werden, sollte man das schon machen. Man hat damit einfach ungestörtes und stressfreies Angeln für den Jahresbetrag von rund 65.-EURO gebucht.

Darum sind die organisierten Anglern den NICHTorganisierten Anglern ziemlich LATTE - eigentlich interessiert das kaum jemanden, der am Wasser sitzt und seine Hungerpeitsche reinhält. Er hat bezahlt, beachtet die Mindestmaße seiner Heringe und freut sich, wenn er einige für die Pfanne hat (oder auch nicht, wenn er alle zurücksetzt, was ich wiederum nicht so toll finde!).

Aber das ist bekanntlich ein anderes Thema!

Wobei ich glaube, dass den meisten Anglern, die so bescheiden am Wasser sitzen oder mit ihren Gummifisch an der Rutensptze aufgeregt hin und her laufen, dass ziemlich sch.....egal ist, was die "Oberen" sich so ausdenken!

Es betrifft sie nicht!

Wen´s betrifft - das sind die "Wettkampffischer", die eigentlich nie als solche in Erscheinung treten wollten.
Unsere vom DAV Nds. sind dann immer an die Treene /SH gefahren, um "nett" zusammen zu angeln!

Jo, den Verband Niedersachsen vom DAV gibt es immer noch.
DAV ist der alte DDR-Verband, der sich auch nach der Wende in West-Deutschland etabliert hat. Die Truppe hat sogar eine HP, die aber jahrelang schon Lücken hat.


.


----------



## holgär (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Es betrifft eben nicht mehr nur die "Wettkampf"fischer - sondern euch alle - lest doch mal im Forum alle Beiträge von Thomas durch.

Hier wird doch nur versucht, einen Schuldigen/Veranwortlichen  auszumachen.

So und jetzt geh ich zum Stippangeln !

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Hier wird doch nur versucht, einen Schuldigen/Veranwortlichen auszumachen.


Weil die Verbanditen sich 
1.:
Immer noch selber gegenseitig angehen statt gegen Anglerfeinde zu kämpfen

und 
2.:
nur ihre jeweils eigene Art zu angeln tolerieren und als allgemein gültig ansehen

und daher
3.:
 immer wieder auf bestimmte Angler(gruppen) losgehen, statt diese bei Anfeindungen von Anglergegnern zu unterstützen..

Da ist es dann kein Wunder, wenn die Abstimmung mit den Füßen bundesweit/insgesamt  ((Thema hier) raus aus DAFV, raus aus LV, raus aus Vereinen) immer mehr Fahrt aufnimmt...


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.
> 
> Da stimmt etwas nicht.



Pieper hat immer wieder öffentlich gesagt, mit ihm würde es kein Wettfischen geben ! Nun nimmt der BV eventuell einen Verband auf, der im Ausland an Wettfischen und im Inland an Hegefischen mit Pokal und Wertungspunktvergabe auf - ein Verband der sich strikt gegen die gegebenen Regeln setzt. Ob der DAFV den Verein aufnehmen muss oder wird, kann ich nicht sagen - auf jeden Fall haben die Gemeinnützigkeit ( wie lange noch, weiss man nicht ).  Der BV will ihm ja sogar ihre internationale "Wettfischlizenz" übergeben. Das bedeutet für mich, Pieper konnte sich im BV nicht durchsetzen - nun muss er halt das finanzielle Geschütz des Verbandsaustrittes auffahren, ansonsten könnten ja auch eigene Vereine nach den anderen Nieders. Verband wechseln.
Oder aber er arbeitet auf Auflösung des alten BV hin und steigt nachher als neuer Präsident eines neuen BV wie Phönix aus der Asche ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Es gibt schon LV, die sich überlegen - obwohl sie eigentlich dagegen sind - für den Verbleib des DSAV im DAFV zu stimmen, damit Weser-Ems raus muss und so der DAFV schneller pleite geht...

(DSAV vielleicht um die 1.000 Zahler, Weser-Ems um die 60.000 - einfache Rechnung... ;-))

Was man so hört halt ;-)))

Wobei das dann nochmal auf der HV im Oktober abgestimmt werden muss, wenn der Widerspruch jetzt im März im VA abgelehnt werden würde....

Und was bis dahin noch alles passiert bzw. rauskommt?????

Das ist auf jeden Fall alles nur noch Hauen und Stechen, tarnen, täuschen und tricksen auf allerunterstem Niveau, was da die Verbände und Funktionäre und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischerei so treiben.....


----------



## Carassius venator (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich merk schon,

wir in Weser-Ems werden ja richtig "berühmt", sozusagen der "Nabel der dt. Anglerwelt" oder das "Zünglein an der Waage"!

Im vorletzten LV-Heft von LV Weser-Ems war die Einladung zur Hauptversammlung der Vereinsvorsitzenden, sogar auf der Titelseite, damals noch ohne Datumsangabe, abgedruckt und mit dem wichtigen Hinweis, dass kein Geld an den Bu-Verband zusätzlich für solche Veranstaltungen wie etwa Wettfischen ausgegeben werden sollten. 

Dieser Vermerk klang auch richtig dringlich und ausgesprochen schwerpunktmäßig für diese Hauptversammlung  des LV, so dass man davon ausgehen könnte, dass sich an diesem "Juckepunkt" auch nichts geändert haben wird.

Wie unser Präsi Bernhard P. diesen Spagat nun hinbekommt, einerseits gerne diesen beliebten Posten im Bu-Verband weiter inne zu haben und andererseits gegen "Hegefischen":q zu sein, bleibt auch sehr fantasievollen Mitgliedern schleierhaft!


.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wurden eigentlich die Positionen zum Wettangeln bereits im AB diskutiert? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern und finde auch nichts, jedenfalls keinen eigenen thread.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ist hier zwar OT, aber man braucht nur kurz gucken, z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Meine persönliche Meinung: 
Ein BV sollte vernünftige Lobbyarbeit machen und keine Angel- oder Castingveranstaltungen durchführen, was Vereine und LV eh besser können. Nur im Bund die Voraussetzungen dafür schaffen, dass das auch problemlos möglich ist.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar OT, aber man braucht nur kurz gucken, z. B.:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668
> 
> ...



Wobei ja in anderen Sportarten die BV dafür zuständig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Weil da nicht nur Landes- und Finanzrecht ne Rolle spielt (zuständig somit LV im jeweiligen Bundesland) und TSG ....
Ist aber hier, wie gesagt, eh OT....

Siehe Links oben..


----------



## Wizard2 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

gibt es eigentlich schon ne Reaktion des bv? oder wollen die erstmal abwarten ob sich eine Reaktion überhaupt noch lohnt? XD


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. März 2015)

Ich bin mal so gespannt auf die Jhv des Rheinischen.

Nur ich befürchte das die Mitglieder für den Verbleib stimmen, da viele davon nichts wissen.

Kann man eine einmal ausgesprochende Kündigung überhaupt zurück nehmen?
Denke das einige Juristen hier sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Anträge stellen auf Kündigung beim DAFV - sind ja auch bei Westfalen-Lippe schon welche eingegangen (da informieren mich Mitglieder ausm Forum auch gerne mal, was ihre Vereine (die clevereren also) da machen.;-))))

Obwohl ja Kröber/Möhlenkamp Pro-DAFV-Hardliner sind und sogar Frau Dr. eingeladen zur HV haben (wenn das mal kein Schuss ins Knie war ;-.)))..

Bleibt ja jedem Verein als Mitglied in jedem LV vorbehalten...

Machen sie das nicht, haben sies nicht besser verdient.....

Eine ausgesprochene Kündigung kann nur im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen zurückgenommen werden, nicht einseitig - und der DAFV wird jeden, der so bescheuert ist, freiwillig diese Trümmertruppe zu bezahlen, natürlich wieder erfreut aufnehmen..


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Kann man eine einmal ausgesprochende Kündigung überhaupt zurück nehmen?
> Denke das einige Juristen hier sind.



Grds ist eine Kündigung eine einseitige Willenserklärung, die mit Zugang wirksam ist und dann nicht mehr zurückgenommen werden kann. 
Jedoch besteht die Möglichkeit, dasss sich beide Parteien darauf einigen, dass die Kündigung als gegenstandslos behandelt wird und das Verhältnis unter den bisherigen Bedingungen fortgesetzt wird.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich meinte die von den LV. Rechtlich gesehen muss der Dachverband die Kündigung der LV akzeptieren. 
Mir geht es darum, dass einige zwar keinen Mitgliederbeschluss haben, aber die Kündigung rechtskräftig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Genau da gilt das wie beschrieben


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Grds ist eine Kündigung eine einseitige Willenserklärung, die mit Zugang wirksam ist und dann nicht mehr zurückgenommen werden kann.
> Jedoch besteht die Möglichkeit, dasss sich beide Parteien darauf einigen, dass die Kündigung als gegenstandslos behandelt wird und das Verhältnis unter den bisherigen Bedingungen fortgesetzt wird.


Top#6, demnach müssten die LV welche gekündigt haben, Anträge an die Mitglieder stellen auf Verbleib im Dachverband.;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist eine Frage der Satzung der jeweiligen LV.

Sie müssen sich halt mit dem DAFV über die Rücknahem der Kündigung einig werden, nicht mit ihren Mitgliedern im LV, wenns die Satzung nicht vorschreibt - die müssen nachher nur zahlen
;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es gibt natürlich auch denkbare Szenarien, bei denen eine Kündigung unwirksam sein kann! 
Kommt hier aber eher nicht in Betracht!


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Satzung? Du meinst wenn es einer Satzungsänderung bedarf oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Nein, es kann aber sein, dass ein LV zu einer Kündigung beim DAFV oder Rücknahme laut Satzung gar nicht erst seine Mitglieder befragen müsste...

Im Außenverhältnis ist eine Kündigung eines LV beim BV , sofern sie fristgerecht erfolgt, zuerst mal gültig, wenn die Formalien (Unterschriften Präsi etc.) eingehalten wurden.

Ob das im Innenverhältnis (LV zu seinen Mitgliedern) auch gültig (und damit letztlich auch nach außen)  ist, oder ob und wann da abgestimmt werden muss, das regelt die Satzung des LV..


----------



## snofla (31. März 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

So hier mal ne kurzer Bericht zu Sonntag, der JHV des Landesverbandes Westfalen und Lippe

Unser Antrag auf Austritt des LV aus dem BV hat es leider nicht geschafft, auch haben alle wohlwollend der Beitragserhöhung des LV zugestimmt, das selbe leider auch beim BV obwohl bei dem Antrag mehr dagegen waren, also brav alles abgenickt, leider..........

Wir haben ja das OK von unseren Mitgliedern auf unserer JHV erhalten, das beim eintreten oben genannter Punkte wir den Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe verlassen werden.......GOTT sei DANK


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> Wir haben ja das OK von unseren Mitgliedern auf unserer JHV erhalten, das beim eintreten oben genannter Punkte wir den Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe verlassen werden.......GOTT sei DANK


Glückwunsch - solche Verbände braucht nun wirklich niemand...


----------



## Honeyball (31. März 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

...aber solche Vereine, die sich gegen die Abnicker stellen und ihre persönlichen und richtigen Konsequenzen ziehen!

Schappo, oder wie das heißt, also Hut ab!


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



snofla schrieb:


> So hier mal ne kurzer Bericht zu Sonntag, der JHV des Landesverbandes Westfalen und Lippe
> 
> Unser Antrag auf Austritt des LV aus dem BV hat es leider nicht geschafft, auch haben alle wohlwollend der Beitragserhöhung des LV zugestimmt, das selbe leider auch beim BV obwohl bei dem Antrag mehr dagegen waren, also brav alles abgenickt, leider..........
> 
> Wir haben ja das OK von unseren Mitgliedern auf unserer JHV erhalten, das beim eintreten oben genannter Punkte wir den Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe verlassen werden.......GOTT sei DANK


Hast du ein Ergebnis und Gründe warum man für den Verbleib gestimmt hat?


----------



## snofla (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Ergebnis und Gründe warum man für den Verbleib gestimmt hat?



Ja habe ich.........................und selbst am Sonntag erlebt


viele die bei uns am Tisch gesessen haben wussten nicht mal über was Sie abstimmen/Stimmenverhältniss/wer ist der DAFV??

der Hauptgrund waren Abnicker, wie seid Jahren........die erkennt man

hab sowas noch nicht erlebt..............

Ich gebe dem LVF Westfalen und Lippe eines mit auf dem Weg....................................................alle sagen es geht nicht anders, und auf einmal kommt jemand der das nicht wusste und hat es einfach gemacht..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



> viele die bei uns am Tisch gesessen haben wussten nicht mal über was Sie abstimmen/Stimmenverhältniss/wer ist der DAFV??


Ich schreib da besser nix zu über solche "Delegierte" und dass die LV ihre Leute nicht anständig informieren, sonst muss ich mich selber verwarnen..

Aber inzwischen denke ich, die organisierten Angelfischer kriegen und verdienen genau die Landes- und Bundesverbände, die sie wählen, wollen und finanzieren....

Wünsche Beitragserhöhung um mindestens 50 Euro/Zahler - lernen scheint da ja nur durch Schmerzen möglich..

So siehts der DAFV (erspare mir Kommentar):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischereiverbandes-westfalen-und-lippe-in-werl


----------



## Daserge (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

beim RHFV wird man ja auch die Tage abstimmen. Hier wurde den Vereinen bereits vorab, auf den jeweiligen bezirkssitzungen mitgeteilt, dass der RHFV die Beitragserhöhung zumindest für 2016 aus seinen Reserven bestreitet. 

So wird bestimmt der Verbleib reine Formsache sein, den wie thomas schon angemerkt hat bekommt man die Leute eh nur übers Geld zum nachdenken.

Also 50€ pro angler mehr find ich auch gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Drüber nachdenken:
*Auch wenn die Vereine des Rheinischen nicht direkt zahlen müssen*, wenn das aus Rücklage finanziert wird (wobei ja lange nicht klar ist, dass das nur 1 Euro ist - auf VA hiess es ja "mindestens" 1 Euro bei jetziger Mitgliederzahl, sind ja selbst bei dieser Mindestsumme alleine *mindestens knapp 50.000 Euro ZUSÄTZLICH!!!* für den Rheinischen alleine):

*Die Vereine und deren organisierte Angelfischer zahlen das trotzdem am Ende, *wenn nachher Beitragserhöhungen im Rheinischen kommen, um die Rücklagen wieder aufzufüllen.
Oder Projekte des Rheinischen dann mangels für den DAFV raus gehauener Rücklagen nicht umgesetzt werden können....

*Dass gerade der Rheinische der Umfaller- und Abnicker-LV per se ist*, kann man auch konstatieren:
Zuerst gegen die Konfusion gestimmt, dann dafür, dann gekündigt, wieder zurückgezogen, wieder gekündigt, nun wieder Rückzieher machen..

Wie man hört, soll es daran liegen, dass Präsi Sollbach (der raus will ausm DAFV, auch wenn er jetzt den Antrag auf 1 Jahr Verlängerung unterzeichnet hatte) schon seit Wochen krank ist und die Vizepräsidentin Rohmann, die sehr gut mit Frau Dr. könne, die Geschäfte führt und das Präsidium "umgebogen" habe.........

Auch da gilt weiter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schreib da besser nix zu über solche "Delegierte" und dass die LV ihre Leute nicht anständig informieren, sonst muss ich mich selber verwarnen..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen denke ich, die organisierten Angelfischer kriegen und verdienen genau die Landes- und Bundesverbände, die sie wählen, wollen und finanzieren....


----------



## Sharpo (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ich würde jetzt gerne Katis Meinung/ Bericht lesen. Scheinbar befindet er sich aber noch in Schockstarre.


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Bin die letzten Tage in Arbeit ertrunken und kam zu nix.
 Kommt im Laufe des Tages, hoffe ich.


----------



## Mike-B. (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Fand die Versammlung auch sehr aufschlussreich!  Soviele Leute die keine Ahnung von dem haben worüber sie abstimmen (allein an unserem Tisch ca. 10 Leute) habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen! Am besten fand ich noch die Rede von Herrn Kröber das Information wichtig wäre, man sich aber über die Verbandseite informieren solle und wörtlich "nicht über das Anglerboard"! Dieses würde Tatsachen nicht richtig wiedergeben! Außerdem würden systematisch Mitteilungen gelöscht oder falsch dargeboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ist doch schön, wenn man uns so wichtig nimmt ;-)))

Achja, die Verbandsseite(n) stellen ja immer so umfängliche Infos bereit, da brauchts natürlich nix anderes...

Das (Selbstbewusstsein? Realitätsverweigerung? Abnickertum?) find ich doch klasse ;-)))


----------



## snofla (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Die würden auch gerne mit Dir sprechen Thomas so haben sie es gesagt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Frau Dr??

Die Landesverbandler?

Die haben ja gerade erst nen offenen Brief gekriegt, die brauchen sich nur melden oder den wenigstens mal beantworten (wie soll man die sonst denn nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen, wenn die sowas behaupten, aber nicht mal solche Mails beantworten können/wollen/dürfen - ist doch wohl nur Nebelkerzenwerferei verbandsseitig gewesen, damit die ihre Beitragserhöhungen durchkriegten)
 ;-)))):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300759

An mir scheitert sowas nie..

Werd ich mal Akkus laden für Videokamera und warten, ob die sich melden..


----------



## Mike-B. (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Naja, vielleicht ist ja durch unseren Antrag wenigstens der Eine oder Andere aus der Leichenstarre erwacht und informiert sich vor der nächsten JHV mal richtig! Dann werden wohl einige mehr unserem Beispiel folgen und aus dem Laden austretten! Wie Snofla schon schrieb, wir werden aus dem Verband austretten! Haben ja glücklicherweise auf unserer JHV schon die Weichen richtig gestellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht ist ja durch unseren Antrag wenigstens der Eine oder Andere aus der Leichenstarre erwacht und informiert sich vor der nächsten JHV mal richtig! Dann werden wohl einige mehr unserem Beispiel folgen und aus dem Laden austretten! Wie Snofla schon schrieb, wir werden aus dem Verband austretten! Haben ja glücklicherweise auf unserer JHV schon die Weichen richtig gestellt!


Sehr gut - Abstimmung mit den Füßen, wenn man so verarxxxx wird..


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Soeben erstellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4319472#post4319472

Mein Bericht kommt da später.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Du bist ja wie ein Verbandit:
Zeit kaufen ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Ist ja schon drin...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Wenn man sich so mal die Anträge durchliest, die für die Hauptversammlung des Hamburger Landesverbandes (ASVHH) alle aufgelistet wurden (inkl. Fragen bezüglich Beitragserhöhung DAFV), dürfte das am Freitag kommender Woche auch ne "lebhafte" Sitzung werden.

Da scheints innverbandlich auch mehr als nur ein bisschen zu knirschen...

Mal sehen, ob sie diesmal ne HV auf einmal hinkriegen oder wieder mehrere brauchen, bis sie alles so hinkriegen, dass nix angefochten werden kann........

Präsi Ripperger wird nicht mehr antreten, davon ab.


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Hauptversammlung des Hamburger Landesverbandes (ASVHH)...


Ich hoffe, es sind Boardkollegen dabei, die anschließend hier von der HV berichten.
Das sollte Standard werden, aus allen Sitzungen von Landesverbänden. Für noch umfassenderen Infostand der User.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

An mir wirds nicht scheitern - wenn wir Infos kriegen, werden die veröffentlicht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Bei den Anträgen ist doch eindeutig zu erkennen, dass der Widerstand wächst und die Zeiten, in denen alles einfach so abgenickt wurde, zumindest bei einigen vorbei sind! Das ist gut so...

 Auch wenn so manch einer in den Verbänden das noch nicht geblickt hat und meint weiter mauscheln zu können. Die arbeiten ja bekanntlich langsam (wenn sie denn "arbeiten"), aber um die Welt zu verstehen, benötigen die noch länger ;-)


----------



## Sneep (10. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist es an der Zeit wieder mit dem Kopf abzustimmen als mit den Füssen.

Wir verhandeln in 2 Jahren in NRW ein neues LFischG. Da ist jetzt genau der richtige Zeitpunkt die Verbände, die uns dort vertreten sollen, klein zu hauen. 
Das kommt im Board sicher gut an. Es gibt viel zu kritisieren. Es ist aber falsch, das an Landes- und Bundesverband festzumachen.
Der Fisch stinkt sicher zuerst am Kopf, aber nicht nur da. 

Wer schickt denn Delegierte zum Verband die nicht wissen, was gerade abgestimmt wird?
  Leute, die sich auf keiner Versammlung im Verein sehen lassen, sich dann aber wundern, dass die eigenen Vorstellungen wieder nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Es ist schon eine kühne logische Konstruktion den Verbänden die Ahnungslosigkeit der Delegierten anzulassen.

Es muss also nicht heißen, die Verbände, sondern es muss heißen WIR.

Wenn man das Thema so reißerisch und einseitig angeht, wie hier im  AB, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass auf "offene Briefe" keine Reaktion erfolgt.
Als Verbandsmensch würde ich mich auch nicht auf dieses Nieveau begeben. Das AB kann in dieser Form kein  ernst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner sein.

Ich kann mich nicht über mangelnd Schlagkraft der Fischerei beschweren und gleichzeitig die Institutionen beschädigen, die das gewährleisten sollen.

Leute, die mit den Füssen abstimmen, überlassen es anderen, auf Landesebene das schlimmste des neuen LFischG NRW zu verhindern, nehmen  aber das Ergebnis sicher gerne mit.

Bei der Frage Verbände ja oder nein soll man sich nicht an Personen orientieren,  sondern sich fragen, ob wir die Verbände und auch einen Bundesverband brauchen. Ich sage ja. Zerkloppt ist schnell etwas. 

Was mir gänzlich fehlt, ist eine Alternative. Wer zu den Verbänden Nein sagt, sollte aber eine Alternative haben. Und diese Alternative muss ja wohl mit dem vorhandenem Personal auskommen. Die „richtigen Angler“ sind dann ja alle am Wasser.
  Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden, es gibt jede Menge zu verändern.
  Was mir an dieser Diskussion nicht gefällt, ist die Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei, es gibt auch noch Grautöne dazwischen. Was mich grundsätzlich skeptisch macht, sind einfache Lösungen. 
  Manchmal gönne ich mir auch einfach nur mal den Luxus einer eigenen Meinung.



Sneep


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

@Sneep
Ich teile die Sorge um die "ökologische Ausrichtung des Landesfischereigesetzes" a la Remmel in NRW, erst recht wenn man sieht, wie (wenig) die Jäger Einfluss nehmen konnten ...und die haben eine ganz andere Lobby als schnöde Angler.

Deshalb gilt meine Kritik primär dem vollkommen sinnlosen Bundesverband. Dieser wird keine Hilfe sein in o.g. Kampf, eher das Gegenteil.

Und ich halte es für richtig, dass die NRW-Landesverbände Feuer von der Basis kriegen. Sie müssen merken, dass die Zeit des 'alles Abnickens' ein für allemal vorbei ist, damit sie eben in diesen Verhandlungen nicht in gewohnter VDSF-Abnick+vorauseilender-Gehorsam-Strategie agieren.

Schon allein, dass man den Status Quo als absolut unveränderlich anerkennt, dass man beim Thema C&R in die ganz falsche Richtung tingelt, dass man die Karpfenangler nicht nur aufgegeben, sondern als Schuldige opfert,... macht mir Angst für das was noch kommt.
Von einer Interessenvertretung erwarte ich mehr.

Und gehört nicht die gesammte Kraft, auch die monetäre, in diese Neues-Gesetz-Geschichte gesteckt?
Allein Westfalen & Lippe (nur einer der 3 NRW-Verbände) hat in den Jahren seit Bestehen des DAFV ca. 350000€ in den Bundesverband gepumpt.
Wofür zur Hölle?!
Die Kohle ist weg & verbrannt für nix.
Allein mit diesem Batzen wäre man deutlich besser für das Kommende gerüstet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Reschpekt Kati, Du hast im Grundsatz begriffen, was da falsch läuft!


----------



## Mike-B. (11. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

So sieht es aus, das Problem ist halt das der DAFV für nichts gut ist und wir da nur Kohle verbrennen! Wir für unseren Teil ziehen jetzt die Konsequenzen und treten aus einem Larndesverband, der diesen unfähigen Haufen unbedingt weiter Geld verbrennen lassen will, aus! 

Das Problem ist das auf den JHV der Landesverbände zuviele Leute sitzen die offensichtlich null Ahnung haben was los ist und alles Glauben was ihnen da vorgelogen wird!

Wir finden es auch Schade das wir diesen Schritt gehen müssen! 


Beim Bund haben wir so etwas "Lernen durch Schmerz"! Geht ja anscheinend nicht anders!


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Präsi Ripperger wird nicht mehr antreten, davon ab.


Ist das 100%?Dann kann es in HH nur besser werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

99,9% sicher - aber zum Thema besser werden:
Wenn man so hört, wer da evtl. antreten will, würd ich darauf keine Wette abschliessen......

Ist aber noch nicht doppelt verifiziert, werden wir wohl dann noch mitrkiegen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und der näxte, der wohl beim DAFV raus will........
http://dsav.eu/ausserordentliche-mitgliederversammlung-des-dsav-zur-satzungsaenderung-am-19-09-2015/


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der näxte, der wohl beim DAFV raus will........
> http://dsav.eu/ausserordentliche-mitgliederversammlung-des-dsav-zur-satzungsaenderung-am-19-09-2015/



Das ist in meinen Augen nur eine Randnotiz wert:  Die mussten ! Sonst wären sie rausgeflogen und hätten auch ihre internationale Mitgliedschaften ( Die ihnen der DAFV - OHNE Beschlüssé übergeben hat ) verloren.  Mal sehen wie sich das Präsidiumsmitglied - Herr Q. hält. Ich tippe weiter - unser Landwirt hält ja auch durch ...
Was mich wundert ist nur , das wirkliche Großvereine auf ihre LV´s keinen Druck machen. Mein alter LV wäre sofort pleite, wenn ein bestimmter Verein austritt und zu den Niedersachsen wechselt ....


----------

